# The Canon EOS-1D X Mark II Specifications?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 29, 2016)

```
The following specifications have appeared on the <a href="http://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/57181324" target="_blank">DPReview forum</a> and via <a href="http://digicame-info.com/2016/01/eos-1d-mark-ii.html" target="_blank">Digicame-Info</a>.</p>
<p><strong>Specifications</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>20.2MP CMOS Sensor</li>
<li>Dynamic range improvement</li>
<li>Dual pixel CMOS AF</li>
<li>Dual DIGIC6 + processor</li>
<li>ISO100-51200 (extended with 409600)</li>
<li>Continuous shooting 14 frames / sec.</li>
<li>Live View mode at 16 frames / sec – high-speed continuous shooting new mirror drive system to allow the (at 16 frames / sec.)</li>
<li>Continuous shooting possible number is 170 frames in RAW -. In JPEG Unlimited</li>
<li>61-point AF system, which range is expanded. 41-point cross-type</li>
<li>AF is -3EV correspondence</li>
<li>With lighting AF point red (I hope this means solid red AF point in servo)</li>
<li>AI AF accuracy and motion tracking was improved Servo AF III + – 360000 dot metering sensor.</li>
<li>EOS iSA. EOS itr</li>
<li>Viewfinder magnification 0.76 times. 100% field of view</li>
<li>Videos 4K 60fps.</li>
<li>Full HD120fps.</li>
<li>4K video can be recorded with the internal CFast2.0 Media</li>
<li>Movie Servo AF – LCD monitor 3.2 inches, 1.62 million dot. Touch panel.</li>
<li>Camera digital lens Optimizer (DLO).</li>
<li>Lens aberration correction.</li>
<li>Diffraction correction</li>
<li>CFast2.0 and compact flash of dual card slot</li>
<li>GPS built-in – 2-axis electronic level</li>
<li>USB3.0 terminal, HDMI terminal</li>
<li>W-FI option (WFT-E8A)</li>
<li>Size of 158mm x 167.6mm x 82.6 mm</li>
<li>Weight 1340g</li>
</ul>
<p>I screwed up on the resolution in a translation looking back, we were told 20.2mp and I reported 22mp for the longest time. Our source was reliable, I’m the one that wasn’t and I’m quite annoyed by this and apologize.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 33%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-24448 gallery-columns-3 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/canon_eos1dx_markii_b001.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/canon_eos1dx_markii_b001-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="canon_eos1dx_markii_b001" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/canon_eos1dx_markii_b001-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/canon_eos1dx_markii_b001-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/canon_eos1dx_markii_t001.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/canon_eos1dx_markii_t001-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="canon_eos1dx_markii_t001" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/canon_eos1dx_markii_t001-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/canon_eos1dx_markii_t001-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/TS560x560.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/TS560x560-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="TS560x560" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/TS560x560-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/TS560x560-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 29, 2016)

Im having a hard time believing another 61 pt AF system. Ok... All can do f8. That's pretty substantial... But still the same 61?? Didnt the 7D2 come out with 65? Something's fishy here.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 29, 2016)

I think I screwed up the translation when I reported the camera was 22mp, I should have reported 20.2mp after looking back at the conversation. That's annoying.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 29, 2016)

Craig with all your hard work and dedication, I think we can forgive you ;-)


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Jan 29, 2016)

some 5D mark 4 news please lol


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jan 29, 2016)

"F8 even 61 points all of the distance measuring point can be selected"

.... What


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 29, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> "F8 even 61 points all of the distance measuring point can be selected"
> 
> .... What



You kinda sorta gotta read through the bad google translation 

61AF points all active at f8 max capable lenses and all user selectable


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jan 29, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > "F8 even 61 points all of the distance measuring point can be selected"
> ...



If true, that's pretty impressive, even more so that a trivial increase in the quantity of AF points.


----------



## fish_shooter (Jan 29, 2016)

Viewfinder cover quite different. Some small changes evident: Live view button different. Joystick pads a bit larger in diameter. Good chance the Mk2 will fit in my 1Dx underwater housing! 8)


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 29, 2016)

The only changes on the body I can see are:

1) On the top it now says DRIVE-AF instead of AF-DRIVE

2) Live View button on the back

3) and a bulge on top around the flash area (easier to see from the front and above shots) which I wonder whether it is the GPS?

Apart from that it looks slightly taller. I do not see any other cosmetic changes, anyone else?


----------



## H. Jones (Jan 29, 2016)

Actually very excited to see how DPAF works out with 16 FPS. That could be super cool for some uses, and it could effectively make the 1DX Mark II almost completely silent even at 16 FPS depending on how they do it.

Also-- full autofocus using a 600mm f/4 with a 2x extender at 1200mm F/8? That could be a game changer.

A little disappointed that it's 20 mp instead of 22, since I'd like it to upgrade/keep the features of my 5D mark III, but that's not too much of a difference. 

Looks to me like the thumb grip on the back of the camera sticks out more. Nice.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 29, 2016)

And the exact weight of the 1DX - doesn't that seem surprising?

Jack


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 29, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> The only changes on the body I can see are:
> 
> 1) On the top it now says DRIVE-AF instead of AF-DRIVE
> 
> ...


Only that it's slightly lighter at 1340g vs 1530g


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 29, 2016)

Interesting that the iso is at 51,200 with no room for an additional digit, maybe 51,200 is the max native again.........


----------



## Pompo (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: With lighting AF point red?*

what's "With lighting AF point red" supposed to mean? Same ole crappy translucent/red invisible af points or like they used to be on 1DIV ? Hopefully the latter!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 29, 2016)

dslrdummy said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > The only changes on the body I can see are:
> ...



Isn't the 1340 without battery, making it the same - did they just fudge the 1DX spec.?

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: With lighting AF point red?*



Pompo said:


> what's "With lighting AF point red" supposed to mean? Same ole crappy translucent/red invisible af points or like they used to be on 1DIV ? Hopefully the latter!



+1

Jack


----------



## CanoKnight (Jan 29, 2016)

"Dynamic range improvement"

That right there tells me there is no improvement.


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 29, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> dslrdummy said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...


Certainly could be fudging it. I was going off the Canon Aus website which has it at 1530g (approx.) without battery. Cheers


----------



## d (Jan 29, 2016)

It's hardly something to worry about, but compared to the 1DX, that (presumably) GPS hump on the prism housing really makes the camera ugly!


d.


----------



## localhost (Jan 29, 2016)

DIGIC6 ???


----------



## H. Jones (Jan 29, 2016)

d said:


> It's hardly something to worry about, but compared to the 1DX, that (presumably) GPS hump on the prism housing really makes the camera ugly!
> 
> 
> d.



It's actually kinda growing on me to be honest, but I'll have to see it in person to really tell how it shapes up to the 1Dx.


----------



## Pompo (Jan 29, 2016)

H. Jones said:


> I actually like the hump, BUT what is it for??? it has to be GPS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## frankchn (Jan 29, 2016)

The list seems reasonable, and if it is a new Canon sensor, then we would expect some improvement in high ISO and raw DR (though I don't think it is much of a priority for sports or news journalists to have lots of DR at base ISOs). 

The cutout is definitely for GPS purposes, and f/8 AF is definitely going to be interesting especially if it allows a 500/600 f/4 + 2x Extender to have good AI Servo ability across all 61 points. It would seem to me that in certain types of sports and news journalism having good AF at long FLs and f/8 is quite important.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 29, 2016)

localhost said:


> DIGIC6 ???



No twin DIGIC6+.



H. Jones said:


> d said:
> 
> 
> > It's hardly something to worry about, but compared to the 1DX, that (presumably) GPS hump on the prism housing really makes the camera ugly!
> ...


It is just like the 1DS MkIII, that has a little hump too.


----------



## frankchn (Jan 29, 2016)

So if this is true, then the camera will have a ~6.5 micron pixel pitch, which is almost the same as the pixel pitch of the C300 Mark II (6.4 microns), so if Canon is using the same CMOS technology, then it should have the same DR, which is measured to be 12.3 stops by Cinema 5D[1], which is almost on par with the Sony FS7 at 12.4 stops.

Of course, if Canon puts in old tech or has new tech up its sleeves, then all bets are off.

[1]: https://www.cinema5d.com/canon-c300-mark-ii-review-dynamic-range/


----------



## Eldar (Jan 29, 2016)

To me, the most interesting feature is full AF at f8. If they also provide good tracking capability, that could be the drop to tempt me to buy. I believe lots of bird and wildlife photographers will be happy for that. 

I interpret the inclusion of DPAF to also mean that you can do 16fps with AF. Which is interesting. 

From the pictures I find it worrying/difficult to believe that ISO seems to be topped at 51200. That does not give me high hopes for noise performance at higher ISO. On the other hand, on the 5DSR they capped ISO at a lower value than I believe was necessary. Maybe this is a new policy? Their sensor engineers must have done something since they designed the 1DX sensor, so I choose to be optimistic until we have the official info in a week's time 

With this spec it will be very interesting to see how they position the 5DIV. If they include what I hope/believe they should, it may steal lots of potential 1DXII buyers. And, with the history of Canon segmentation, that is a bit worrying ...


----------



## AE-1Burnham (Jan 29, 2016)

Is the little bump on the top a pop up flash? (This feature has been sorely lacking from 1-series bodies for a long time.....)
In all seriousness, looks nicely spec'ed and I am excited for more info.
Happy shooting ya'alls!


----------



## Quackator (Jan 29, 2016)

The hump may well be internal flash radio control as well as GPS.


----------



## AE-1Burnham (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi Quackator,
RE: GPS - I would not be too confident about that as the 1DS III also has a bit of a raised bump over the viewfinder when compared to the 1D IV of the same body styling. I never did figure out why the 1Ds has that..?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 29, 2016)

AE-1Burnham said:


> Hi Quackator,
> RE: GPS - I would not be too confident about that as the 1DS III also has a bit of a raised bump over the viewfinder when compared to the 1D IV of the same body styling. I never did figure out why the 1Ds has that..?



It needed it to get the eye relief and magnification for the FF vs the 1.3 crop.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 29, 2016)

Quackator said:


> The hump may well be internal flash radio control as well as GPS.



I'm waffling on the 20.2 MP but RT would help. Haven't any F8 to shoot and probably won't so that's meaningless for me but the AF would be better so that's fine. I'm not into video so that's neutral but I do love the 1D IV lighted focus point big time, not a minor detail for me. I'd rather the trade off would have been FPS, allowing the higher MP.

Rumors should be banned from the internet! 

Jack


----------



## H. Jones (Jan 29, 2016)

AE-1Burnham said:


> Hi Quackator,
> RE: GPS - I would not be too confident about that as the 1DS III also has a bit of a raised bump over the viewfinder when compared to the 1D IV of the same body styling. I never did figure out why the 1Ds has that..?



On the back image the rear LCD has "GPS LOG" lit up on it, which would confirm GPS unless the image is fake.

Also seems Card 1 and Card 2 on the lower LCD have different images, with Card 1 definitely having the CF card image. Not too different, but I'm assuming that means Card 2 is CFast.


----------



## AE-1Burnham (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks Private! Perhaps 1DX II has even higher magnification (yay!) than 1DX..?



privatebydesign said:


> AE-1Burnham said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Quackator,
> ...


----------



## beardsquad (Jan 29, 2016)

Man that hump is ugly.


----------



## Woody (Jan 29, 2016)

Most curious about the following details:

1) Is DR improvement real? How much?

2) Is DPAF continuously active in AF servo mode for 16 fps? Face detection in AF servo mode?

3) Is high ISO capability improved? How much?

Let's wait and see... Not too concerned about actual number of dedicated AF points (61) and number of cross point sensors (41) as compared to what D5 offers... as long as DPAF works in AF servo mode for 16 fps.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 29, 2016)

So quite impressive spec. But those wanting Canon to blow SoNikon out of the water with the new sensor will still have enough arguments to moan.

One thing not clear to me is the fastest fps. with mirror still working. I wouldn't want to work with live view while shooting fast action. 

But my opinion is not important as I don't have the budget to afford this one.


so...


BigAntTVProductions said:


> some 5D mark 4 news please lol


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 29, 2016)

So does anyone know what the Wi-Fi option (WFT-E8) is all about? I googled WFT-E8 and did not come up with anything. WFT-7a seems to be the closest.

If the specs are true I am not sure I would upgrade from my 1D X.

But this is a rumours site, so who knows!



H. Jones said:


> AE-1Burnham said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Quackator,
> ...



Nicely spotted.


----------



## tpatana (Jan 29, 2016)

Wish that hump was wifi-antenna...

Otherwise specs are not that great compared to Mk1. Either give me kick-ass sports body, or kick-ass studio body, not some minor improvement from 1DX, or otherwise I'll jump the ship and go buy myself 5DsR.


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 29, 2016)

tpatana said:


> Wish that hump was wifi-antenna...
> 
> Otherwise specs are not that great compared to Mk1. Either give me kick-ass sports body, or kick-ass studio body, not some minor improvement from 1DX, or otherwise I'll jump the ship and go buy myself 5DsR.



It could be. It could be the WFT-E8 as an option. Or it could be GPS or it could be both.

Added:

In fact if you look very closely from above and front the hump looks removable which indicates it could well be the WFT-E8 (as an option). Perhaps it is also GPS or perhaps GPS is built in elsewhere.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 29, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > Wish that hump was wifi-antenna...
> ...


I suppose that hump is for the GPS only. 
I don't believe Canon to make a in-body wifi option. And as WFT-E8 is mentioned as an option I suppose it will be something like the wired EFT options we had before.


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 29, 2016)

Maximilian said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > tpatana said:
> ...



Yes, but if you consider that the hump may be removable - which is my belief from looking at above and front pictures - then I think that is a pic of a 1DX II with the WiFi WFT-E8 option attached.

I do not know enough about tech to know how they would do it - two different versions of the 1DX one hump just with GPS and another hump with WiFi and GPS?

As the rumoured specs do not suggest GPS is an option then I am unsure.

I would bet they will charge at least US$ 600, probably more for the WiFi option.

How safe is it to have GPS or WiFi stuck to close to your forehead when shooting all day events?


----------



## tpatana (Jan 29, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> How safe is it to have GPS or WiFi stuck to close to your forehead when shooting all day events?



More safe than having your cell phone in your pocket.


----------



## mclaren777 (Jan 29, 2016)

The lack of major exterior changes gives me hope that the 5D4 will be similarly unchanged.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2016)

Forget specifications.
What's with the bump on top?!

If that's you need for GPS, please, PLEASE don't put GPS on 5DIV.


----------



## tpatana (Jan 29, 2016)

I buy my jewelry at other shops. For camera I care about specs/functionality, ergonomics etc. Looks is very low at the bottom of the list.

If you make 16-stop DR, 50Mpix super-sports camera whacking 20fps with 200 double-cross F8 AF native ISO500k and wifi/gps/bt/cellular, I don't care if it looks like hairy butt, I'll kiss it every night and morning.


----------



## saveyourmoment (Jan 29, 2016)

So, if that all is true, why should anybody jump to the 1dx II ??? only 61 Points?? "some" DR improvement?? USB 3.0 (comeon Canon taht is OLD tech, canon, old tech!!!)?? So that will be only a sports/wildlifecamera, nothing else... if this is all true, the 1dx II wll be no gamechanger!


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 29, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...


I'd be really surprised if it's so. 
And I can't believe that Canon would chose a way where the customer would be able to get hands on the sealing and eventually damaging it by exchanging parts of the body. This would mean that it would have to be done in production or in service. 
But maybe Canon did find another way...


----------



## kozakm00 (Jan 29, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> How safe is it to have GPS or WiFi stuck to close to your forehead when shooting all day events?



Omg. GPS is just a receiver and there is probably no WiFi...


----------



## Light_Pilgrim (Jan 29, 2016)

I am not the target audience (focusing on Landscape and Portraits), but I am wondering how this thing will compare to D5? Reading from the specs, seems to be a bit off D5. I also have a feeling that these cameras are always very-very similar, I mean Canon vs Nikon. The only big difference that I have seen lately was the Sony sensor. The rest is just completely similar technology and similar improvements year after year. It almost feels like they have a joint plan on what to release and when. 

The only thing that is valid for me in all of this is that I find skin colors better on Canon whereas Nikon/Sony is more suited for Landscapes due to DR and shadow recovery. The rest doesn't have any impact on the final result, all cameras are phenomenal.


----------



## kozakm00 (Jan 29, 2016)

Light_Pilgrim said:


> I am not the target audience (focusing on Landscape and Portraits), but I am wondering how this thing will compare to D5? Reading from the specs, seems to be a bit off D5.



How?
Probably better video (although I don't care about it)
16 fps in Liveview could mean 14 fps with full AF
All AF points are capable of F8 focusing probably means better AF sensitivity
New servo algorithms could much bring better tracking capabilities
Built-in GPS is great
Red AF points

At first I was a little dissapointed as I wished Canon would be more revolutionary this time (articulated screen, backlit buttons, built-in flash radio transmitter), but on the other hand it makes very good 1DX even better...

Of course there is a big question regarding the image sensor...


----------



## lightthief (Jan 29, 2016)

Maximilian said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > Maximilian said:
> ...


Wasn't there an interview with a canon guy that said, their coming cams will be "more modular"? Could that big thing be an OVF/EVF with/without WiFI & GPS?

BTW, i expected F11 at the center AF :-\


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 29, 2016)

kozakm00 said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > How safe is it to have GPS or WiFi stuck to close to your forehead when shooting all day events?
> ...



Not sure why you thought an "omg" was needed there.

We are all just guessing right now, but I personally think it could be the WFT-E8 or perhaps Canon are doing two versions of the 1DX one with a GPS and WiFi (WFT-E8) hump and one with just a GPS hump. You buy the one you want. Again speculation.

There are clearly lines around the hump when looked at from the top and front pictures, which _might_ indicate it is removable, but then again it _might_ not.

If we take the specs to be accurate then I also do not see why WiFi WFT-E8 would be listed as an option which to me sounds like it is built-in in someway. Otherwise you could also list a flash as an option and a whole load of other add-ons as options.


----------



## brianftpc (Jan 29, 2016)

I checked this site every single day for 2 years.....2 YEARS!!!!! FOR THIS!!!!!!

Im pissed bc Im gonna have to buy this camera just bc it has DPAF for video. I have a 1Dx but now I'll be paying 6 grand just so my video will auto focus. 

I bet when I buy it I'll take a pic at ISO 3200 with my 1Dx and then at ISO 3200 with the mark II and it will look like I used the same damn camera!!!

I guess Canon is calling Sony's bluff that they wont release a camera to compete with this 1 bc if they do it will take Canon 2 generations to catch up. I broke down and stuck with canon and bought the 5DsR over the A7R2 bc I was expecting an answer from Canon to their competition with the 1Dx mk2. Their answer was.....We Canon will continue to milk every penny out of our customers who have too much invested in Canon glass to switch.

In 12-24 months Sony will release a sports/event camera that will take Canon 2 Generations to catch up to....mark my words. For some of us this will be the last Canon camera we buy.....for others....they have already bought their last.

I hope those specs do not speak for the true ISO noise and Dynamic range improvement. If they do this is a HUGE let down. The fact that the price is CHEAPER than the 1Dx launch price also is a red flag.

        

This is a 1Dx with a FIRMWARE UPDATE!!!!!! 1Dx mk1.5


----------



## kozakm00 (Jan 29, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> kozakm00 said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...




This is really wild speculation. The hump needs to be made of some "radio waves" transparent material, probably some kind of plastic and that is why there are the lines around it. I strongly doubt it would be removable.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 29, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> ...
> There are clearly lines around the hump when looked at from the top and front pictures, which _might_ indicate it is removable, but then again it _might_ not.
> ...


Like with other camera models before these lines only indicate that another material was used.
Normally the 1D bodies are fully made out of magnesium alloy. 
To integrate a wifi or GPS antenna you have to put these under a plastic cover (or other non metal material) to make the antenna work properly. 
This junction is a potential weak spot for the sealing of the body and must be treated very carefully.
IMHO this does not match with any kind of modularity or exchange of parts there.


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 29, 2016)

brianftpc said:


> Im pissed bc Im gonna have to buy this camera just bc it has DPAF for video. I have a 1Dx but now I'll be paying 6 grand just so my video will auto focus.
> 
> I bet when I buy it I'll take a pic at ISO 3200 with my 1Dx and then at ISO 3200 with the mark II and it will look like I used the same damn camera!!!



I had a similar thought at first, but now am not so sure. I shoot both stills and video, but if these are the real specs I may hold onto my 1DX for my sports work and possibly buy a 1DC (problem with that is I don't want to buy new lenses/weight for two camera shoots), XF305, Sony F5 or something else which would be used primarily for video when I need auto focus.

Anyway am not getting excited or upset yet, will wait until Canon's official announcement and then another 6 months after it comes out to see if there are any issues.


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 29, 2016)

kozakm00 said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > How safe is it to have GPS or WiFi stuck to close to your forehead when shooting all day events?
> ...



 Far safer than staring at a computer screen all day (Think cataracts). 

Infinitely safer than Kentucky Fried Chicken. I though it killed me once, but I was only mostly dead.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 29, 2016)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> some 5D mark 4 news please lol


+1 ;D

Lots of this but optional portrait grip please


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 29, 2016)

d said:


> It's hardly something to worry about, but compared to the 1DX, that (presumably) GPS hump on the prism housing really makes the camera ugly!
> 
> 
> d.



I don't care what my hammer or pliers look like. My car either. Just has to work. ;D


----------



## Reality Merely Illusion (Jan 29, 2016)

Light_Pilgrim said:


> I am not the target audience (focusing on Landscape and Portraits), but I am wondering how this thing will compare to D5? Reading from the specs, seems to be a bit off D5. I also have a feeling that these cameras are always very-very similar, I mean Canon vs Nikon. The only big difference that I have seen lately was the Sony sensor. The rest is just completely similar technology and similar improvements year after year. It almost feels like they have a joint plan on what to release and when.
> 
> The only thing that is valid for me in all of this is that I find skin colors better on Canon whereas Nikon/Sony is more suited for Landscapes due to DR and shadow recovery. The rest doesn't have any impact on the final result, all cameras are phenomenal.



similar technology and similar improvements is not surprising , there aren't many companies that will give us the best of what is achievable now, since they intend to stick around for a bit longer . (I.E Even if they can give us 'affordable' 20fps with 400 raw buffer and 30mp ISO 128000 now , it makes no sense at all, they are much better off releasing 14fps 100 buffer 20mp iso 50000 release it at the same price , make more money and spend some of the profit into r&d coming years to be ahead again, then 5 years from now give us what they had yesterday ) Just slightly surpass the competition or equal their performance when it is needed to stay up there.

If the competition didn't catch up yet ( see sony a6000) , it makes no sense releasing the successor until competition did catch up. Now that it did surely the a6000 successor should be announced within months

Sony is also the king of planned obsolescence (Look at the sony a7-a7II, a7r-a7rII , a7s-a7sII, those had a short lifespan for camera standards). One can pick up a a7 for 800-900$ now?
I think the a7II got released 1 year and 1 month after the a7. Also they are sucking the early adopters the hardest(if you look at how the price drops on those things).
Now sony is gonna release the a7III with 4k video ?, or will they give their loyal customers 4k via a firmware update 


I don't know why cameras would be any different from almost any other product in the world. Unfortunately it is only about $.


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 29, 2016)

Maximilian said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



You may well be right. I had thought about the plastic issue, but as the WiFi WFT-E8 is listed as an option I sort of got quite interested in the idea, as add-ons like flash, Wi-Fi are not normally listed. I cannot see Canon including WiFi as the models now cost US$600+, but also WiFi and GPS are also much smaller than they used to be.

Nikon are doing two versions of the D5, I just thought perhaps Canon may be doing the same here but instead of it being the slots it's the WiFi issue. Having that built in is one less thing for photographers (that need it) to worry about forgetting / breaking etc. Could make sense, but we'll see.

Anyway, it's all speculation hopefully next week exactly what the 1DX II is all about.


----------



## lux (Jan 29, 2016)

So is it now going to be...

1)1dxii sports/wildlife while 5dsr is for studio 

2)5d4 jack of all trades

3)7dii sports/wildlife and 6dii studio 

4)Rebels as jack of all trades


----------



## OddieCZ (Jan 29, 2016)

To the folks that are disappointed, what are you missing beside the two extra megapixels originally reported and internal wi-fi? Considering DR and ISO performance is not yet known. Not to provoke anyone, honestly wondering. If there are solid improvements in DR and ISO it would seem to me like a nice step up.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jan 29, 2016)

OK, my initial reactions and general gut feeling are:

If I already had a 1DX in good serviceable and reliable condition, I probably wouldn't upgrade on these specs alone. If I needed a new sports / wildlife camera with high fps then I would buy one. I'm not seeing much of a wow factor. 18-20mp...would hardly notice, the extra AF tweaks and extra fps...I'd hardly notice. The extra DR is something to be tested and analysed. Unless it's amazing and a deal breaker...there's not much here to grab my attention. 

But...MAN! that's an ugly make over. The 1DX was a very pretty camera...this thing is really ugly!


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 29, 2016)

OddieCZ said:


> To the folks that are disappointed, what are you missing beside the two extra megapixels originally reported and internal wi-fi? Considering DR and ISO performance is not yet known. Not to provoke anyone, honestly wondering. If there are solid improvements in DR and ISO it would seem to me like a nice step up.



No. Apparently we needed 4 pages of discussion about GPS and the "ugly" hump at the top that houses it. 

But you're right, these specs dont tell us anything about how it performs, and that's assuming we take every word from digi-came to be correct.


----------



## dolina (Jan 29, 2016)

lux said:


> So is it now going to be...
> 
> 1)1dxii sports/wildlife while 5dsr is for studio
> 
> ...


The cameras are spec'd and priced properly per purpose. The photographer will use whatever fits to their budgets.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jan 29, 2016)

lux said:


> So is it now going to be...
> 
> 1)1dxii sports/wildlife while 5dsr is for studio
> 
> ...


The 6D has been more of a travel / landscape camera certainly not studio thats why they included wi-fi & gps and thats where they will keep the replacement when it comes. I use mine this way but hey I also use my 5DS for lanscape its never seen a studio!


----------



## sanj (Jan 29, 2016)

The hump does look like a pop up something. Would GPS require a pop up feature? Perhaps it is a flash.


----------



## weixing (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi,
Hmm... Possibility of a hybrid (E/OVF) viewfinder?? When shooting at 16fps, the mirror lock-up and the viewfinder become an EVF with DPAF providing AF??

Have a nice day.


----------



## wockawocka (Jan 29, 2016)

In a way I'm a bit happy about the spec. It isn't what I call revolutionary and it means I'll no be pulled away from the 5D series of bodies for another 3 years at least.

TBH all I really care about is how well the sensor performs. The 1DX was perfect already which might explain the incremental changes.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jan 29, 2016)

I'll be looking forward to the actual final specs and some sort of insight into it's performance.

After getting a 5DSR it's really made me realise that ISO performance is important to me.
Most cameras are now very good in good light conditions.
Where they don't perform is in low light or mixed bright and dark light.
Indoor concerts, late evening / floodlight sports, hand holding in low light is where my current cameras are weak. The 1DX is very good (I don't own one) and might be a help to me in those conditions.
I'll be interested if the 1DX II surpasses it's predecessor in ISO performance and dynamic range.

A faster frame rate 14FPS to 16 FPS might have uses for some but it wouldn't make a difference to me.
I'm happy with the 7D2's FPS for sports. Again it is it's ISO performance that bothers me.

50MP is a pain file size if you shoot full raw. I'm not convinced if its necessary for what I do. I think 20 is adequate for most purposes. It depends on the area you are in. Some people really do need a higher MP count.

For me excellent 20MP are better than very good 50mp. Especially at 16FPS.
But it's the future I'm sure cameras will just start having higher and higher megapixels and my hard disks need to grow to cope with them.

For Canon's future I hope the flagship is very well received and impresses.
I'd like Canon to do well as I'm heavily invested in them as is.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jan 29, 2016)

Just a thought - wouldn't they have room to make the screen bigger on a 1DX. 
There is spare real estate on the back as opposed to the 5D III body.


----------



## NorbR (Jan 29, 2016)

Some real surprises on that list (good and bad), and yet it's the hump on top that gets everyone going 

The biggest surprise for me is that the AF remains at 61 points. All points f8 capable is cool, but on paper that still sounds like an "old" AF system. 

Oh, and apparently the 4k 60fps is real. I was among those who didn't believe this rumour. That's a pretty big deal, I would say.


----------



## gsealy (Jan 29, 2016)

Gee, what happened to the articulating touch screen? Just joking, just joking.


----------



## gsealy (Jan 29, 2016)

NorbR said:


> Some real surprises on that list (good and bad), and yet it's the hump on top that gets everyone going
> 
> The biggest surprise for me is that the AF remains at 61 points. All points f8 capable is cool, but on paper that still sounds like an "old" AF system.
> 
> Oh, and apparently the 4k 60fps is real. I was among those who didn't believe this rumour. That's a pretty big deal, I would say.



Right, and we'll have to find out about the rest of the 4k spec -- 8 or 10 bits, DCI or UHD-1, codec, external vs internal recording. If indeed there is 60 fps, I suspect that the C300 is in for a firmware upgrade. Love the DPAF too.


----------



## Jopa (Jan 29, 2016)

What about the metering sensor specs?


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jan 29, 2016)

+1 the metering specs are just as important as the AF spec. 
Im sure there will still be a few surprises even if this leak turns out to be 100% correct, its detail is a little short and just as not all 4K is equal nor are all 20.2MP sensors so it may well have better noise & banding control (as the 5DS/r have). roll on next week.


----------



## jaayres20 (Jan 29, 2016)

I really am interested in ISO performance and what "All of the distance measuring point can be selected" means in relation to the AF points. Does this mean that they are more spread out? 

I have the 5DSr and even though everyone complained about it being capped at ISO 6400, it is very good at 6400 and usable beyond that. My 1DX has an ISO of 51,000, but it is terrible at that range. I never go above 12,800, which is where I limit it's usability. If the 1DX2 limits the camera to 51,000 but has good ISO performance even close to 51,000 then it is a game changer. Does anyone believe that cameras with ISOs in the millions can even use that high of an ISO? 

I also read somewhere that the ISO would go as low as 50. If that is true and the ISO performance is a good stop or possibly more better than the 1DX along with improved AF, spread out AF points, a large buffer, and colors as good as the 5DSr then I would consider it a worthy upgrade. Especially if it is around the $5,900. 

I would imagine that it will beat the D5 in almost all areas, however the area id doesn't will be touted as the most important camera feature for the next 4 years.


----------



## TeT (Jan 29, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> I think I screwed up the translation when I reported the camera was 22mp, I should have reported 20.2mp after looking back at the conversation. That's annoying.



You owned it, its all good...


----------



## K (Jan 29, 2016)

For a current 1DX owner who doesn't care about 4K, the 1DX2 is easily passed up. The 1DX is still that good.

However, owners of previous generation 1D series cameras - this is the upgrade they've been waiting for. What is not to like about it?


Also, with the addition of this kind of 4K performance, it is clear that Canon is really trying to bring pro video users into the 1D line without having to pay outrageous prices for the 1DC. The 1DX2 specs truly make it an all around pro camera. Yes, $6K is a lot , but think about it. *You cry once and pay up - and you have a machine that does it all, if you need it all.*

It gets a slight boost in resolution - always welcome. Videographers, wedding pros, sports shooters, nature, you name it - this camera has no weaknesses. It will even shoot a decent landscape, being that 6D owners have no issue with 20mp for landscapes, this should suffice too. With the addition of DPAF and 4K @ 60, this is the true do-all camera.

What does it lack?

Less reach than a crop. Ok, but that is made up in superior IQ in many cases. Only important for budget wildlife/sports people who can't buy the big glass. Crazy high MP? Ok, if you truly need more than 20-24mp, you're a serious studio or landscape shooter making huge prints for art or sale - in which case, you will go with the 5DS or MF. That's the reality of it. Separating needs from wants, if you really need - you are making giant lifesize prints. Otherwise, it is just a want for pixel-peeping pleasure. 1D owners most often have needs. The 1DX2 specs meets a LOT of needs. Maybe not every single want, but just about every single need.

Dynamic Range? Rumor says it is increased. Great. To be expected on any new sensor.


I assure you that no current 1D series owner ranks DR up high on their priority list. Because people busting out that kind of cash on a camera generally get the concept that ISO 100 underexposures with 5-stop pushes is fodder for kiddies on the Internet to rave about.

Speaking of DR....the current 1DX surpasses the mighty Nikon cameras in DR past 400-800 ISO. Quite often, with at least 1 stop difference. No one talks about that. All they talk about is 14 stops at ISO 100. For those that actually shoot something more than a high contrast landscape (and refusing to use HDR when appropriate) - that is totally useless to have 14 stops at ISO 100, but be a full stop weaker at everything past 400 - 600 ISO. If the Nikon/Sony cameras were 14 stops, and then had a more flat curve for DR across the ISO range, then that would be something to talk about. But the truth is, their curve drops and is inferior at ISO ranges where the vast majority of PRO's actually operate. 

Another thing is this, at ISO 100-400 where Nikon has the edge (no denying that), Canon's DR is still very high to where images have excellent color and detail rendition across the range. In other words, images look great at 12 stops. Sure, you get more with Nikon, but it doesn't translate to better IQ unless you want to brighten the shadows to the point that you're making a pseudo-HDR landscape shot.

The better DR at higher ISO, and less noise is why the 1DX has better IQ, despite the lower resolution sensor, than most DSLR's out there. 

We'll see what the 1DX2 clocks at, but the point of this whole DR tangent was that it won't matter that much. For the Canon market, it will be a lower level spec. The buyers just don't care to the point that it will be some factor in making the buying decision. For the SoNikonians, it will be a point they will use to bash the camera that is in every single other way - superior to the D5.

With the 1DX2 having a better sensor than the 1DX, it stands to reason that the high ISO DR advantage across the spectrum will increase over the Sony sensors even more. Making it an even better, true low-light camera.


With the even faster shutter I hope the flash sync speed increases. 1/300 would be very welcome for me. 

-4 EV for AF would be nice too.


----------



## Beastiedawg (Jan 29, 2016)

So, everyone gets the little helmet on top to show that they have the new 1Dx and not the "old" 1Dx? 

Wonder will it be priced at $6799 like the big brother?


----------



## TAW (Jan 29, 2016)

> I screwed up on the resolution in a translation looking back, we were told 20.2mp and I reported 22mp for the longest time. Our source was reliable, I’m the one that wasn’t and I’m quite annoyed by this and apologize.</p>



Thanks for just saying it how it is... The world would be a much better place if everyone was willing to just acknowledge their mistakes (we all make them daily!) The way it worked out, I think it took everybody down easy... 30MP...25MP...22MP...20.2MP You did us all a favor 

I enjoy your site! Thank you!


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 29, 2016)

We don't have anywhere close to all the facts yet on this. No metering info for starters. And the rest of what has been mentioned from digi-came isn't necessarily 100% accurate.

For example, this claims another 61pt AF system. The 7D2 however used a brand new 65pt AF all cross type. Now the claim is the 1DX2 uses all user selectable points that are all fully active with f8 maximum capable lenses. That's a 400L f5.6 with a 1.4x teleconvertor on it. Or A 400L, 600L, etc f4 with a 2x. That's pretty huge for the people who really use this camera. That's a great upgrade. But I still wonder about the 61 figure when Canon already has 65 elsewhere. There were also a lot of rumors about far more AF points than 61 from several sources previously. So again, I'm taking this list with a grain of salt and waiting to hear the official, COMPLETE spec unveiling on Monday before I get all riled up over what could just as well be wrong in at least some areas.


----------



## AndreeOnline (Jan 29, 2016)

In a spec list as complete as this one, I would have liked to see Canon Log and the video codec mentioned.

Their absence makes me think it's strictly consumer grade h.264 and no specific video profile. If that is the case, I'm staying with my 1Dc.

4k60 is fine, but without the corresponding professional codec (1Dc has 422, 520Mbit, intra frame) it does VERY little for me. Can it still look good without? No doubt…
But it will simply lack the flexibility and robustness needed in more professional environments.


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Jan 29, 2016)

It'll be interesting to see if this matches what is actually released in a few days.

In all honesty, I was hoping for a pixel density to match a 1D4 (ie. 26-27 MP full frame) but with all of the high ISO / dynamic range goodness of 7 years of progress.


----------



## danski0224 (Jan 29, 2016)

I was expecting so much more. 

Canon just doesn't innovative anymore....

Oh well, bring on the 1DXIII. 

;D


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 29, 2016)

whoa.. wait.. 

"Camera digital lens Optimizer (DLO).
Lens aberration correction.
Diffraction correction"

In camera?
DLO in camera would actually be freaking nice.

wow .. the WHINE is hard in this thread.. seriously .. is it all about spec trumping Nikon? really?


----------



## Talley (Jan 29, 2016)

brianftpc said:


> In 12-24 months Sony will release a sports/event camera that will take Canon 2 Generations to catch up to....mark my words. For some of us this will be the last Canon camera we buy.....for others....they have already bought their last.



haha... and what about the glass? will take sony 6 years to even come up and market the SAME glass that Canon already has out now.... for those sports events.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 29, 2016)

brianftpc said:


> I checked this site every single day for 2 years.....2 YEARS!!!!! FOR THIS!!!!!!
> 
> Im pissed bc Im gonna have to buy this camera just bc it has DPAF for video. I have a 1Dx but now I'll be paying 6 grand just so my video will auto focus.
> 
> This is a 1Dx with a FIRMWARE UPDATE!!!!!! 1Dx mk1.5



right because firmware can add GPS, increase the FPS, add in a Dual Pixel sensor, add in 4K at 60 fps that no one's doing on an ILC.. 

it's cheaper, because the Yen is cheaper.

Derp.

and it's higher specced in every way versus the 1DX.

Sony release a pro body? sure with the lenses, the support, the service ..


----------



## wockawocka (Jan 29, 2016)

More importantly will this be announced alongside a new 85mm and 50mm L series?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 29, 2016)

This has been fun from a human behaviour standpoint - to see all the reactions like Just for Laughs - gags. 

And we wait! 

Jack


----------



## TAW (Jan 29, 2016)

With the current rumors, I would "probably" not spend $6,000 on this camera. However, the real cost to me to will be somewhere around $3,500 because it will replace an existing 1Dx (sale value ~$3,000). I will have to spend a bit more on accessories (Cfast, RRS bracket) but I will also have some other stuff to sell that goes with the old 1Dx... Considering this camera will last me three years and I will probably trade it in on the 1Dx III... (you get the idea). My real point is when you are truly looking at what it costs you (from a hobby prespective, not professional), you have to take this into account. (PS. This line of reasoning worked with my wife ) )

On another note, the Systems Extension Terminal (EFT-E6 / and GPS for 1Dx) on this body looks like it now has some kind of latch on it? A bit hard to make out but it certainly looks different.

Have a GREAT day!
tom


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 29, 2016)

wockawocka said:


> More importantly will this be announced alongside a new 85mm and 50mm L series?



i was thinking a new 16-35 2.8L III actually.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 29, 2016)

TAW said:


> On another note, the Systems Extension Terminal (EFT-E6 / and GPS for 1Dx) on this body looks like it now has some kind of latch on it? A bit hard to make out but it certainly looks different.
> 
> Have a GREAT day!
> tom



they've added HDMI port latches to the 7D2 and the 5Ds no?

would make sense that the 1DXII would get them too.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 29, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> whoa.. wait..
> 
> "Camera digital lens Optimizer (DLO).
> Lens aberration correction.
> ...



Yeah, I'm reading that as some sort of automatic Micro Focus adjustment... which would be total badass


----------



## unfocused (Jan 29, 2016)

One thing I'm surprised about and hoping current 1Dx owners can enlighten me about is the lack of the 7DII's autofocus selector lever. I thought that would certainly become a standard feature on future one series bodies.

But, having never used a 1Dx, I don't know if there is already some convenient means to switch between the various autofocus point selectors. The switch on the 7D has become crucial for me and I'm just wondering if there is some reason it isn't on the photos (if they are real) of the 1Dx II.

Anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## jaayres20 (Jan 29, 2016)

Does anyone understand the AF specs a little more?

"61-point AF system, which range is expanded"

What does this mean? Does it mean that the 61 points are spread more evenly across the viewfinder?

Alos I would like to know how many -3EV sensors there are. The 1DX has a set of nice double cross type right in the middle capable of -2EV, but the outer points are not that sensitive from what I understand. If this camera has AF 41 AF points that are spread out more evenly across the viewfinder and they are all -3EV then I would be extremely happy!


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 29, 2016)

jaayres20 said:


> Does anyone understand the AF specs a little more?
> 
> "61-point AF system, which range is expanded"
> 
> ...



We can't be entirely certain until Monday. Remember, we are dealing with google translation errors from Japanese to English. They could be more spread out. They could have "expanded range" in terms of -3EV like you said. It could also suggest that all are user selectable. The entire spec could also be bogus and there's really 100 AF points. We just dont know for sure yet. Don't lose sleep over it :


----------



## mclaren777 (Jan 29, 2016)

-3 EV is great, but I was really hoping for -4 EV like on the D5.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 29, 2016)

It's just a button press and a roll of the dial (depending if/how you set up custom controls). I do like the idea of the 7D2 toggle switch/lever. But again, let's wait til Monday to pass judgement because I'm still not completely convinced this is all accurate. Digi-Came is a good site, but they are not infallible 



unfocused said:


> One thing I'm surprised about and hoping current 1Dx owners can enlighten me about is the lack of the 7DII's autofocus selector lever. I thought that would certainly become a standard feature on future one series bodies.
> 
> But, having never used a 1Dx, I don't know if there is already some convenient means to switch between the various autofocus point selectors. The switch on the 7D has become crucial for me and I'm just wondering if there is some reason it isn't on the photos (if they are real) of the 1Dx II.
> 
> Anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## ritholtz (Jan 29, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> whoa.. wait..
> 
> "Camera digital lens Optimizer (DLO).
> Lens aberration correction.
> ...


I think current Rebels do with JPEG's. Rebels are the only ones apply these corrections to video as well.


----------



## hoodlum (Jan 29, 2016)

Digicame has updated their link with more info.

20.2MP CMOS sensor with dynamic range improvement

•Dual pixel CMOS AF
•ISO: 100-51200 (expanded in 409600)
•61-point AF system, expanded range, 41-point cross-type, all of the distance measuring points can be selected
•At f/8, 61 points can be selected
•AF is -3EV
•360000 dot photometric sensor. EOS iSA. EOS iTR
•0.76 times the viewfinder magnification. 100% field of view
•Improved AI AF accuracy and motion tracking Servo AF III +
•Dual DIGIC6 + processor
•New mirror drive system that enables high-speed continuous shooting
•Video 4K 60fps. Full HD120fps, 4K video can be recorded in internal CFast2.0 media
•Movie servo AF
•Continuous shooting up to14 fps, 16 fps in live view mode
•Continuous shooting in RAW: 170 frames (at 16 frames / sec.), unlimited in JPEG
•Dual pixel CMOS AF, enables smooth AF with 4K video
•LCD monitor 3.2 inches, 1.62 million dots. Touch panel.
•Camera digital lens Optimizer (DLO), lens aberration correction, diffraction correction
•CFast2.0 and compact flash slots
•GPS built-in
•USB3.0 terminal, HDMI terminal
•Dust and water resistant
•Wi-Fi option (WFT-E8)
•Dimensions: 158mm x 167.6mm x 82.6mm
•Weight: 1340g


----------



## sanj (Jan 29, 2016)

AndreeOnline said:


> In a spec list as complete as this one, I would have liked to see Canon Log and the video codec mentioned.
> 
> Their absence makes me think it's strictly consumer grade h.264 and no specific video profile. If that is the case, I'm staying with my 1Dc.
> 
> ...



Yes. If we consider just the video aspect.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 29, 2016)

*If it ain't broke, don't fix it*

If this is real, I'd be quite happy with it. The current 1D X is an amazing camera and by far the best I've ever used. Lower light AF, f/8 on all points is quite huge as I often shoot before sunrise and sometimes struggle to lock on even a f/2.8. 

The additional FPS are nice, but 12FPS is already pretty insane. The HUGE new buffer looks awesome, though!

Better DR would be nice, of course, but I'm no DRone and have no problem with Canon's _lowly_ DR.

4k, may be cool if I do video, but I'm most curious about the larger iSA/iTR sensor and what Servo AF III + will bring.

Finally as someone with the GPS wart on the side of my 1D X, the built-in GPS is a very welcome addition. I hope the battery is the same, too.


----------



## beardsquad (Jan 29, 2016)

Why is CFast 2.0 a necessity for 4K? Shouldn't a CF with adequate speeds (1066x Lexar) be able to handle it? I wonder if inclusion of CFast 2.0 is an indicator that there's a serious codec on board.


----------



## sanj (Jan 29, 2016)

hoodlum said:


> Digicame has updated their link with more info.
> 
> 20.2MP CMOS sensor with dynamic range improvement
> 
> ...



Am sold. Buying. Pre order material here....!!!


----------



## MxM (Jan 29, 2016)

*Images and specs of the Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

Source : http://digicame-info.com/2016/01/eos-1d-mark-ii.html

Google Translation:

https://translate.google.nl/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=nl&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fdigicame-info.com%2F2016%2F01%2Feos-1d-mark-ii.html&edit-text=&act=url

Regards,

MxM


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jan 29, 2016)

jaayres20 said:


> I really am interested in ISO performance and what "All of the distance measuring point can be selected" means in relation to the AF points. Does this mean that they are more spread out?
> 
> I have the 5DSr and even though everyone complained about it being capped at ISO 6400, it is very good at 6400 and usable beyond that. My 1DX has an ISO of 51,000, but it is terrible at that range. I never go above 12,800, which is where I limit it's usability. If the 1DX2 limits the camera to 51,000 but has good ISO performance even close to 51,000 then it is a game changer. Does anyone believe that cameras with ISOs in the millions can even use that high of an ISO?
> 
> ...



If the 1dxII ISO 51200 is as good as the 5DsR ISO 6400 that would be absolutely awesome 12800 and 25600 would be perfectly usable then. Maybe Canon starts to give usable ISO numbers and not technical ISO values with no real world application (basically everything above ISO 12800 on current models even if they go to 100, 200 or 400k)


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: Images and specs of the Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 29, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> So does anyone know what the Wi-Fi option (WFT-E8) is all about? I googled WFT-E8 and did not come up with anything. WFT-7a seems to be the closest.



The WFT-E8 would presumably come alongside the 1D X II, as the WFT-E6a came out with the 1D X. No, that little bulge on top is not a removeable anything, sorry but that's just silly. If you look at the angled front view, you can see the mounting hole for the separate WFT unit, just like on other 1-series bodies. If you want WiFi, you'll need to buy a WFT-E8 to go along with your 1D X II.




expatinasia said:


> I had thought about the plastic issue, but as the WiFi WFT-E8 is listed as an option I sort of got quite interested in the idea, as add-ons like flash, Wi-Fi are not normally listed.



From the press release for the EOS 1D X:

[quote author=Canon]*Accessories*
Designed exclusively for the EOS-1D X, the new Canon WFT-E6A Wireless File Transmitter* features wireless LAN support for 802.11n network transfer rates providing users with increased communication speed when compared to previous models. With this new dust and weather resistant model, professionals can synchronize clocks on multiple cameras and use the unit to support linked shooting when utilizing multiple cameras. In addition, Bluetooth-compatible equipment can be easily linked to the device as well.
[/quote]


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: Images and specs of the Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

Translation: (Still a Rumor)

Canon launches EOS-1D X Mark II in the near future. Spec EOS-1D X Mark II what is currently known is as follows.

-20.2 MP CMOS sensor. Dynamic range improvement
-Dual-pixel CMOS AF
-Expanded the range 61-point AF system. Cross type is 41. All the AF point can be selected
-AF point red illuminated
-F8 also 61 all AF point can be selected
-Improved AF accuracy and motion tracking AI Servo AF III +
-Dual DIGIC 6 + processor
-High-speed continuous shooting to enable new mirror drive system
-Video is 4 K 60 fps. CFast2.0T media allows the internal recording
-Continuous shooting is the best 16 frames / second (live view mode)
-Dual-pixel CMOS AF with a 4 K video with smooth AF 
-Built-in GPS
-USB3.0 and HDMI terminals
-Dust proof splash-proof
-Wi-Fi's options (WFT-E8)
-Size 158 mm x 167.6 mm x 82.6 mm
-Weighs 1340 g


----------



## 9VIII (Jan 29, 2016)

unfocused said:


> One thing I'm surprised about and hoping current 1Dx owners can enlighten me about is the lack of the 7DII's autofocus selector lever. I thought that would certainly become a standard feature on future one series bodies.
> 
> But, having never used a 1Dx, I don't know if there is already some convenient means to switch between the various autofocus point selectors. The switch on the 7D has become crucial for me and I'm just wondering if there is some reason it isn't on the photos (if they are real) of the 1Dx II.
> 
> Anyone shed some light on this?



Agreed. I'm going to be seriously disappointed if that lever doesn't show up on more bodies.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 29, 2016)

Since I was getting anxious over a video rig, the 60FPS 4k and 120 FPS 1080p is REALLY REALLY great news for me


----------



## H. Jones (Jan 29, 2016)

hoodlum said:


> Digicame has updated their link with more info.
> 
> 20.2MP CMOS sensor with dynamic range improvement
> 
> ...



I really have no problems with this spec list at all. It seems like Canon is favoring usability/functional improvements over marketing material, and that might hurt them marketing-wise, but at the end of the day professionals are going to enjoy the upgrades and will upgrade. PJs are in market of never missing a single image, and if we can get one more out of this camera than with the 1DX, it's worth it. I heard fellow press talking about the spec list yesterday night in D.C. and there was plenty of excitement in the air.

I think it's interesting that Canon has chosen to keep base ISO at 51200, but if they follow the frame of mind that the 5Ds used and limit the base ISO while raising ISO performance, I'll completely okay with that. Note the fact they've added another stop of sensitivity, I'd expect that means we should see at least around a stop of ISO improvement, if they're comfortable adding 409,600 in expansion.

Interested in seeing how the metering and low-light AF works out-- the metering sensor is double the size of the 7D mark II's. Also excited to see at least -3EV focus, which should be a nice improvement. I haven't seen how the 7D mark II handles -3EV, but I'd be really interested if all points are rated for -3EV, versus the one for the 7D mark II.

Again, exciting to see improvements across the board no matter how this looks on paper-- this should be an absolutely fantastic camera to use.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 29, 2016)

hoodlum said:


> Digicame has updated their link with more info.
> 
> 20.2MP CMOS sensor with dynamic range improvement
> 
> ...



So, main differences from 1D X:

• 2 more MP
• 1 more stop of expanded ISO (same native range)
• maybe a wider spread of AF points (same number)
• 61-pt AF with an f/8 lens
• 1 extra EV of AF sensitivity (usually spec'd for center piint only)
• much higher resolution metering sensor
• 'improved' AF tracking
• 2 more fps and much larger buffer
• higher res LCD with touchscreen
• mixed CF/CFast slots
• GPS
• 4K 60 fps video with DPAF for focusing

All in all, a solid camera that should maintain Canon's best-of-the-best title.

Personally, I really find only the full AF at f/8 to be a tempting feature, and given that I only rarely use an f/8 combo the upgrade isn't sounding worthwhile for me. If I shot with a 5DIII, this would be a very worthwhile upgrade.


----------



## davidemaligno (Jan 29, 2016)

Let's wait until Monday/tuesday and see...

Honestly, if I were in Canon's marketing department, I would purposely leak a "weak" spec list, and then WOW everyone once the real thing comes out with better specs ;D


----------



## H. Jones (Jan 29, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> • 1 extra EV of AF sensitivity (usually spec'd for center piint only)



Wouldn't you think that if all points can handle F/8 autofocus, which was normally center-point only as well, that all 61 points should handle -3EV?


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 29, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> So, main differences from 1D X:
> 
> • 2 more MP
> • 1 more stop of expanded ISO (same native range)
> ...


And a HUGE buffer - 170 RAWs vs. around 45 with the very best CF cards.


----------



## ritholtz (Jan 29, 2016)

Nikon D7200 has all focus points with -3EV sensitivity.


----------



## Eldar (Jan 29, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Personally, I really find only the full AF at f/8 to be a tempting feature, and given that I only rarely use an f/8 combo the upgrade isn't sounding worthwhile for me.


Looking back, I would clearly agree with that. Currently I only use the 1.4xIII extender with my 600mm. However, if I had full AF functionality at f8, I would use the 2xIII a lot more, provided the tracking is acceptable. So, the more I think about this, the more tempting it gets.

The next important thing is high ISO noise and DR performance. To justify the expense, I would like to see some improvements here. And, considering the time that has past since the 1DX was released, I am pretty confident we will see that.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 29, 2016)

H. Jones said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > • 1 extra EV of AF sensitivity (usually spec'd for center piint only)
> ...



We'll see. But across all cameras from Rebels to the 1-series, Canon has typically specified the AF sensitivity as applying to the center AF point with a 50mm f/1.4 lens. The f/8 AF on the 1D X is 5 points (center and 4 expansion points) although only the center is selectable. 

Plus, as I've previously pointed out, an example -3 EV is 1/15 s, f2.8, ISO 102400. Pretty extreme low light.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 29, 2016)

davidemaligno said:


> Let's wait until Monday/tuesday and see...
> 
> Honestly, if I were in Canon's marketing department, I would purposely leak a "weak" spec list, and then WOW everyone once the real thing comes out with better specs ;D



Canon's tradition is to under-promise on spec lists and then over-perform when the product actually hits the market. Almost every time they have a major release, the forums light up with spec list experts who go through the list and conclude that the Canon product is weaker than the Nikon equivalent. But, once the cameras hit the streets, actual users find the Canon delivers way above the quoted spec list.

I expect it will be the same with this.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 29, 2016)

ritholtz said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > whoa.. wait..
> ...



no.
DLO does 18 or optical and systematic image corrections including AA, apeture deconvolution.

that now only exists in DPP.

having automatic corrections in place for when you are using teleconvertors could be quite amazing.

also there is hinting that there is a marrying of DPAF and PDAF (there was a patent about that).. that itself would be quite good too.


----------



## gsealy (Jan 29, 2016)

beardsquad said:


> Why is CFast 2.0 a necessity for 4K? Shouldn't a CF with adequate speeds (1066x Lexar) be able to handle it? I wonder if inclusion of CFast 2.0 is an indicator that there's a serious codec on board.



Just using Magic Lantern to get some metrics -- Using ML the 5DIII can write HD Raw at 24 FPS just barely on a 1066x Lexar card. Yes, there is some wiggle room, but not much. Now for 4K we are talking 4 times the resolution at more than double the frame rate, but then probably only 10 bit. Okay, the 1DxII should internally be able to write faster than the 5DIII, but the increased amount of data needed to store is much greater. I am thinking this pushes it into the CFast 2 realm.


----------



## zim (Jan 29, 2016)

unfocused said:


> davidemaligno said:
> 
> 
> > Let's wait until Monday/tuesday and see...
> ...



Absolutely no doubt about that and then we have to go through the usual round of below average example shots being released causing all sorts of consternation.
This just simply looks like a really solid pro camera staying true to it's purpose.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 29, 2016)

zim said:


> we have to go through the usual round of...



Whining on CR forums about how terrible and uninnovative this camera is, and how Canon is *******.

In fact, it's already well underway! :


----------



## erjlphoto (Jan 29, 2016)

Not in my league, have a 6D, but gosh I hope the DR at least comes close to Sony.
Can't stand all the noise about Sony's DR on DPR.


----------



## CG photography (Jan 29, 2016)

unfocused said:


> davidemaligno said:
> 
> 
> > Let's wait until Monday/tuesday and see...
> ...



Now I like my Canon gear, but I'm not sure I fully agree with this. I am still irritated about the 5d3 release when they claimed a 1 stop improvement in dynamic range over the 5d2. The camera was out a full month before independent testing forced them to grudgingly admit it was only the in camera jpgs that had any improvement.
The c300 (I don't track these studies as closely) claim of 15 stops of dynamic range seems at least "very optimistic" depending who is measuring.

I hope this is not another similar scenario.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 29, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > we have to go through the usual round of...
> ...



If it shot 50 megapixels at 120FPS and went up to ISO 16 bazillion with 24 stops of DR, it won't be enough.... and DXO will rate it as worse than every Sony or Nikon camera ever built......

and to be serious here, what would DXO do if it really did have more DR than Sony?


----------



## R1-7D (Jan 29, 2016)

CG photography said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > davidemaligno said:
> ...



Are you kidding? The 5D3 RAW files were much better in terms of noise, and especially banding, than the 5D2. I would never shoot over 3200 ISO with the 5D2. I could still clean the 5D3 files up nicely at 6400 ISO.


----------



## Luds34 (Jan 29, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> brianftpc said:
> 
> 
> > Im pissed bc Im gonna have to buy this camera just bc it has DPAF for video. I have a 1Dx but now I'll be paying 6 grand just so my video will auto focus.
> ...



excuse my ignorance in the video world, but couldn't you save a butt-ton of cash and just pick up a 70D and toss ML on it?


----------



## joejohnbear (Jan 29, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > brianftpc said:
> ...



You are excused for your ignorance.
ML raw on the 5D3 is softer than the C100 compressed codec. Also, workflow is terrible with ML DSLR's. I'd get the C100/300II or 1DXII if these specs are true. Not sure why you'd want the 1DC for more money.

Also for the prior two nested posters, I'm not sure how 120 fps 1080p, 60 fps 4k is not a significant upgrade in addition to Dual Pixel AF which is also supposedly better than other AF implementations for video.


----------



## gunship01 (Jan 29, 2016)

This camera IMO, does not demonstrate the "Wow" factor I would have expected from the update to the top-of-the-line model. At this rate, I will be glad when it hits, as I expect 40% of the tech-savvy folks with 1DX's will make the jump and the prices of the in-stock 1DX Mark 1 will lower even more, inches towards the $3500 mark. From the satisfaction expressed by current 1DX owners in these forums, I'll be looking at a real good deal on a new Mark 1 in the coming weeks.


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 29, 2016)

gunship01 said:


> This camera IMO, does not demonstrate the "Wow" factor I would have expected from the update to the top-of-the-line model. At this rate, I will be glad when it hits, as I expect 40% of the tech-savvy folks with 1DX's will make the jump and the prices of the in-stock 1DX Mark 1 will lower even more, inches towards the $3500 mark. From the satisfaction expressed by current 1DX owners in these forums, I'll be looking at a real good deal on a new Mark 1 in the coming weeks.



+1 on the good deal. You are very astute and seem to have your finger squarely on the pulse of all the 1DX owners out there. I'm just wondering what you pulled that 40% number out of. Yuck!


----------



## RVB (Jan 29, 2016)

brianftpc said:


> I checked this site every single day for 2 years.....2 YEARS!!!!! FOR THIS!!!!!!
> 
> Im pissed bc Im gonna have to buy this camera just bc it has DPAF for video. I have a 1Dx but now I'll be paying 6 grand just so my video will auto focus.
> 
> ...



The D5 sensor will be two years ahead of the 1dx mk2 sensor,in the end I sold out of Canon and traded my 1DX in for a D4s.

They system is good and lenses selection is very good but I had enough of their dirty files!


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 29, 2016)

unfocused said:


> davidemaligno said:
> 
> 
> > Let's wait until Monday/tuesday and see...
> ...



Agreed whole heartedly


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 29, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> excuse my ignorance in the video world, but couldn't you save a butt-ton of cash and just pick up a 70D and toss ML on it?



Apart from what was previously mentioned about the extremely umbersome workflow of ML and RAW files... The 70D is still a Crop sensor. Nothing can create subject isolation and bokeh in a DSLR like a FF sensor can. And if shooting cinematic, filmic looks is your thing, then crops just wont fit the bill like FF does. Not to mention the higher quality high ISOs you can achieve. We also don't know what sort of codec the DX2 will use. But no matter what ML tweaks you employ, a FF DPAF sensor is going to win every contest except perhaps for really long telephoto shots where the extra reach could help.


----------



## stoneysnapper (Jan 29, 2016)

Only thing thats not mentioned which is going to make me upgrade my 1Dx to the ii is if the Oil Splatter issue is sorted. I don't expect that to be mentioned obviously but the spec list/improvements leaves me a but underwhelmed to be honest. Have they added, changed or moved a single button? Surely there's always room for some improvement in ergonomics?


----------



## wockawocka (Jan 29, 2016)

The 1DX Mk1 is still better or equal to the D5.

Honestly it's pretty much the perfect camera so how people can expect a swathe of improvements to something that's already at it's limits anyway is a bit odd.

For me it's the sensor. What is the sensor read out like.


----------



## wallstreetoneil (Jan 29, 2016)

My guess is that the bullet proof tracking autofocus of the 1DX did not allow more than a very modest pixel density increase - big pixels are better than small pixels at contrast. Can you imagine the feedback if the 1Dx II had poorer AF the the 1Dx - there would be an enormous backlash - so they stopped at 20 megapixels.

I would call the new AF sensor a big upgrade as well as the F8 ability to do real AI Servo tracking - if you are behind the net in a pro soccer game shooting down the field in good outdoor light this is a big deal for added DoF.

A lot of the Pro sports guys deliver jpegs for quick uploading so doing any of the correction in camera is a big deal for them.

I would truly like to know how many Pro Sports photogs use this camera for video - in the pro sports world there are very expensive video cameras so I don't think I get the apparent focus of the upgraded video - that said everything needs to be 4k so it seems like it was a must - what I do see as superior to the D5 is that I think it will record longer than 3 minutes in 4K which seems insane for the D5.

Where the D4s is used by the wedding photog community, I don't see anyone buy this for weddings - I could be wrong but I won't be.

The hump on the top is definitely GPS - exactly the same as the 7D2.


----------



## Besisika (Jan 29, 2016)

joejohnbear said:


> You are excused for your ignorance.
> ML raw on the 5D3 is softer than the C100 compressed codec. Also, workflow is terrible with ML DSLR's. I'd get the C100/300II or 1DXII if these specs are true. Not sure why you'd want the 1DC for more money.
> 
> Also for the prior two nested posters, I'm not sure how 120 fps 1080p, 60 fps 4k is not a significant upgrade in addition to Dual Pixel AF which is also supposedly better than other AF implementations for video.


Agree!
My opinion, how improved DPAF compared to the C100 II will determine if videographers would be interested or not.
In particular, how well it will work with L glasses. How well it would recognize and track faces both in video and live view mode with L glasses, how well it rack focuses using the touch screen, can we move the focus square with the joystick and so on.
One stop ISO improvement would be enough.
Combined with 120fps, double recording and better compression via HDMI, it will attract many who has no time or opportunity to shoot and reshoot scenes.


----------



## applecider (Jan 29, 2016)

Has anyone actually stated that the images we are looking at of the x2 are real? If not then worrying about the hump is kinda sporting.

My main wish was for higher iso performance first with more MP's to allow a true one stop gain. Getting "only 2MP" more than the current 1DX doesn't speak to kick ass new sensor technology, unless the focus required compromise. Of course until the digital picture gets it tested we won't know, and even then I find his interpretations to be a little difficult to visualize, especially his sensor test patches.

I also thought that there might be a new processor "digic 7" to handle the 4K and near unlimited raw shooting throughput.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 29, 2016)

applecider said:


> I also thought that there might be a new processor "digic 7" to handle the 4K and near unlimited raw shooting throughput.



There is. It's called the Digic 6 +

As a reminder, the difference in speed from the Digic 5 to Digic 5+ was pretty serious. It was something like 2-3 times faster. Just because they perhaps didn't alter the entire architecture and call it a Digic 7 doesn't mean it's not new and significantly faster than what's out there now.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 29, 2016)

wallstreetoneil said:


> My guess is that the bullet proof tracking autofocus of the 1DX did not allow more than a very modest pixel density increase - big pixels are better than small pixels at contrast. Can you image the feedback if the 1Dx II had poorer AF the the 1Dx - there would be an enormous backlash - so they stopped at 20 megapixels.
> 
> I would call the new AF sensor a big upgrade as well as the F8 ability to do real AI Servo tracking - if you are behind the net in a pro soccer game shooting down the field in good outdoor light this is a big deal for added DoF.
> 
> ...



Sports guys wont care about the video, no. But the indy film makers who liked the 1DC and the overall Canon "look" when they shoot absolutely will. Depending on what the real/final specs turn out to be (like what codec) then Canon may have, as I previously predicted, more or less merged the DX and the DC and are trying to expand the standard sports and journalist and wildlife, etc... crowd. If they didn't care about the video in it, they would have left it at 30FPS 4k and maybe 60FPS 1080p (maybe even no 4k). We got a lot more. So this tells me Canon is trying to leave the door open. A FF sensor can make much prettier bokeh and isolation than a Super 35 can with the same lens. Granted it wont have all the video bells a C300 does, but it looks like it could be a damn fine cinema machine for it's size and design


----------



## Famateur (Jan 29, 2016)

Some thoughts, in no particular order:

*The Viewfinder Bulge*

Likely the GPS receiver with plastic/resin housing, thus the seam that separates it from the magnesium body. I doubt it's removable. 

*ISO & Dynamic Range*

Could be a trade-off for having Dual Pixel AF. We saw lower-than-expected ISO in the 7DII and the 5DS(R)*. With a DPAF sensor, I suspect no on-chip ADC. There were rumors about that (and 15 stops of dynamic range), so I wonder if those relate to the 5DIV. That would seem consistent with Canon interviews where it seemed different bodies for resolution vs. sensitivity (in the context of the 5D family) were the new philosophy.

*Dual Pixel AF*

I'm glad to see a touch-screen is rumored to go along with it. Still scratching my head about its exclusion from the 7DII (seems silly to have DPAF but no tap-to-focus). Hopefully, Dual Pixel AF will be leveraged to provide in-body AFMA, or better, on-the-fly AF refinement (if it's fast enough). If Dual Pixel AF in Live View is fast enough for good servo tracking, this would be fantastic. I'm hoping the potential of these features is the reason Canon opted for a DPAF sensor instead of something with on-chip ADC (if they're mutually exclusive -- I could be wrong on that).

*Reactions*

Obviously, everyone wants to see something huge and jaw-dropping. With a few exceptions, those who already shoot with a 1DX seem a bit underwhelmed by these rumored specs, while those who would be new to the 1D line have every reason to be ecstatic with what a 1DXII can do for them (or 1DX that goes way down in price).

We're getting to the point where cameras are so capable that huge leaps are less and less likely. Still everyone wants huge leaps. There will be some leaps, but I expect less frequently. That said, I was hoping to see something that represented a new generation of technology (and we might still see that). Instead, it looks like Canon took the best of what's already released (DPAF, GPS, etc), made some improvements (and some significant, like F8 AF on all points), and put it all together in a body that is, as a camera, spectacular in capability. Just not a debut of exciting, next-generation tech.

My hunch is Canon is packing workhorse capability and welcomed refinements into the 1DXII and will use the 5DIII successor to unveil new sensor sensitivity tech.**

_* Though the 5DS(R) does not have DPAF, the pixel density may be considered a similar trade-off.

** I still have a gut feeling that it was a choice between Dual Pixel AF, and the features that brings, versus on-chip ADC. For the 1D series, it's about breadth, depth and robustness of feature set trumping dynamic range at certain ISOs._


----------



## CanonGuy (Jan 29, 2016)

What a joke! Lolz! They had 4 years to make it right and they couldn't even catch up? Rip innovative, rip canon.


----------



## Diltiazem (Jan 29, 2016)

CG photography said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > davidemaligno said:
> ...



No, the claim wasn't about DR, it was about high ISO noise. But you are right, it turned out to be JPEG only 'improvement'. On the other hand banding was improved compared to 5DII which made shadow areas definitely more usable in 5DIII.


----------



## kaihp (Jan 29, 2016)

wallstreetoneil said:


> My guess is that the bullet proof tracking autofocus of the 1DX did not allow more than a very modest pixel density increase - big pixels are better than small pixels at contrast.



Uhm, the (high-speed) autofocus tracking is courtesy of the AF sensor, not the image sensor itself. There is no link between the sensor pixel size and the AF sensor points.

The sensor is only used for AF in Live Mode (contrast-detect AF).


----------



## tr573 (Jan 29, 2016)

kaihp said:


> wallstreetoneil said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is that the bullet proof tracking autofocus of the 1DX did not allow more than a very modest pixel density increase - big pixels are better than small pixels at contrast.
> ...



The higher the resolution, the more glaring small AF errors will be when looking at photos @ 100%


----------



## Famateur (Jan 29, 2016)

CanonGuy said:


> What a joke! Lolz! They had 4 years to make it right and they couldn't even catch up? Rip innovative, rip canon.



Defining "right" for one person is easy.

Defining "right" for a broad market with varying needs? Not so easy...

--- 

A thought from the economist in me: Take a look at the global markets. It's very possible that we're on the verge of another global recession, and perhaps a very painful one. Technology companies (and that includes Canon) must keep a pipeline of innovation and meter its release in order to stabilize the R&D to product cycle (only if you want to remain solvent for decades, of course). This means releasing only what your market needs, and very little more. I'd prefer the security of a company that is stable in the long term (and that produces amazingly capable cameras) over a vomit of radical tech...followed by bankruptcy...or obsolescence.

People point to Sony. Sony is "innovating" because it must do so in order to make a dent in market share. It has to convince buyers to not only choose their product but to also depart from the comfort zone of an established ecosystem. Example of the risk of that departure: Samsung NX1. Dead end.

One last thought about R&D to product cycle and metering releases of tech: If you had any idea what SanDisk has in its pipeline, you'd either wet your pants, feel cheated that it's not available NOW, or perhaps both. 

Peaks and valleys mean volatility. Slow and steady means viability. Which ones do investors (which includes customers who adopt the ecosystem) prefer?


----------



## jaayres20 (Jan 29, 2016)

I just read the D5 specs again and they are basically the same camera on paper with some minor differences. I think it all comes down to the sensor and everyone is assuming Nikons will be great and Canon's will be terrible. 

AF - Canon has 41 selectable cross type while Nikon has 35 selectable cross type. Nikon has -4EV (on how many sensors?) Canon has -3EV (on how many sensors?). If it is less that -3EV then I am using a flash anyway. However if I can use all 41 AF with -3EV sensitivity and they have more coverage in the edges of the frame, then I will be overjoyed. From what I can tell of the D5, most of the points are clustered in the center still. 

Resolution - They are the same

ISO - They are basically the same and we wait until we see which has better performance. If I had to guess I would imaging that they will basically be the same after testing, but someone will dig deep and find that the Nikon will be a tiny bit better viewing the image 4X magnification.

DR - Again it depends on the sensor, but if Canon claims to have better DR and the D4s only had in the low 13s and didn't list better DR in their specs then I bet they are about the same too. Well I say that, but everyone on the web reviewing it will give the D5 the advantage.

Colors - This is where I really hope that Canon can give us the gorgeous colors they did with the 5DSr. Every time I edit a wedding where I used the 1DX and 5DSr in the same location and am blown away with how pleasing the 5DSr colors are and how muddy and dull the 1DX colors are. I would hope the colors are as good or better with the 1DX2. I never liked Nikon's colors. 

FPS - They both are machine guns and IMO anything 12 and above is more than enough.

Buffer - They both shoot a around 14-17 second strait (at 12 FPS). I cannon imagine listening to 14 second of 12 FPS and I am amazed the camera can handle it. I am worried when I shoot a few seconds with my 1DX.

Video - I don't know enough about it but is seems like Canon will have a little better video capabilities but I am not a video guy so I don't really care. 

DPAF - Does the D5 have AF in video mode? If not I can't see why this won't be a huge Canon advantage. 

At first I was disappointed in the specs because I wanted basically for Canon to come out and blow us away with radical new technology. If these specs are true then it is worth the upgrade for me over my 1DX but I want the bragging rights too. I guess I shouldn't worry about it. It is interesting to see that with basically the same camera, and Canon actually having slightly better specs, how well the news of the D5 was received and how negative the news of the 1DX2 is received.


----------



## JMZawodny (Jan 29, 2016)

A little bit of context: I'm (still) using a 5D2 and a 7D2. These (rumored) specs look very enticing to me, however, I'll sit tight in order to see what the actual specs are for this and the 5D4. Personally, I am hoping for a few firmware improvements where I can assign a back button to switch between 4k video and stills on the fly. I'm also hoping Canon will improve the AFMA SW so I can set different offsets based on focal distance (a-la Sigma). Everyone seems to be spun up on these rumored specs when the real improvements may never make the news until after these cameras are announced. Yes, I'd like 61 AF points that work at f/8. I'm fine with 20MP. Yes, I'd like my AF point to light up red. Yes, I'd love to shoot at ISO 25,600 (or higher). Yes, I might use 1080p @ 120fps. ... Until real people use these new cameras in real life, we won't know squat about what improvements have actually been made. Then, and only then, will I decide which (if either) to buy. I've waited 6 years, what difference will a couple of extra months make?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jan 29, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> Im having a hard time believing another 61 pt AF system. Ok... All can do f8. That's pretty substantial... But still the same 61?? Didnt the 7D2 come out with 65? Something's fishy here.



why?


----------



## Famateur (Jan 29, 2016)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > Im having a hard time believing another 61 pt AF system. Ok... All can do f8. That's pretty substantial... But still the same 61?? Didnt the 7D2 come out with 65? Something's fishy here.
> ...



If the points are all active at F8 and (hopefully) spread out more along the frame, what's to complain about? Sounds pretty great to me...


----------



## dolina (Jan 29, 2016)

FYI this article does not appear on the front page of CR. What shows up is Tamron article from way back on 24 January 2016.

This only shows up after I click elsewhere on the site and return to the front page. The Tamron article is then moved to the 2nd page


----------



## kphoto99 (Jan 29, 2016)

Famateur said:


> Technology companies (and that includes Canon) must keep a pipeline of innovation and meter its release in order to stabilize the R&D to product cycle (only if you want to remain solvent for decades, of course). This means releasing only what your market needs, and very little more.



The problem with this approach is that customers don't upgrade with each new model, so effectively you reduce your sales when you depend on upgrades vs new sales. An example of this is Neuro, he has a 1Dx and stated that he is not going to upgrade to the new one. So how is that good for Canon?


----------



## CG photography (Jan 29, 2016)

Diltiazem said:


> CG photography said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...



Ahh, you are correct Diltiazem re the d53 high iso, apologies; I was texting on the run The dynamic range issue was the c300. Still, I feel that Canon sometimes over promises on performance. By the way, the circulating rumor about "class leading dynamic range and high iso performance" in the 1dxii, was that an anonymous rumor, or a Canon statement?


----------



## tpatana (Jan 29, 2016)

For my use, it they have also 720p240, I'd be more interested. Currently the features are bit on the low side to upgrade from Mk1 "just because", although will see how it actually behaves. These are only rumors. If not, I'll get 5DsR or similar studio body as second.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 29, 2016)

jaayres20 said:


> I just read the D5 specs again and they are basically the same camera on paper with some minor differences........
> 
> Video - I don't know enough about it but is seems like Canon will have a little better video capabilities but I am not a video guy so I don't really care.
> 
> DPAF - Does the D5 have AF in video mode? If not I can't see why this won't be a huge Canon advantage.



To me the difference in video specs is gigantic, and I'm not in to video at all, the D5 is absolutely crippled in 4k whereas the 1DX MkII is rumoured to shoot 60fps in 4k. I was hoping for a drop dead photographers tool (against my better judgement) however I believe what we have is the logical successor to the 1DX, I think it will beat it's predecessor in every metric and the combined total of those seemingly modest (apart from the video) upgrades will win over anybody that uses the 1DX regularly.


----------



## Famateur (Jan 29, 2016)

kphoto99 said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > Technology companies (and that includes Canon) must keep a pipeline of innovation and meter its release in order to stabilize the R&D to product cycle (only if you want to remain solvent for decades, of course). This means releasing only what your market needs, and very little more.
> ...



Good question. The simplest answer is, Neuro is a sample of N=1 in a very large market.

I understand that he may be representative of many more people*, but there is at least one post on this thread of a current 1DX owner expressing that F8 AF on all points and illuminated AF point would be enough for them to upgrade. Now N=2. 

Decisions about what to include or hold back will invariably fall between those who will make the leap to upgrade and those who won't. Maximizing the upgrade rate while pursuing a long term road map while still responding to present market conditions and competition is more art than science, though rest assured Canon puts as much science into its market research as is practical.

In business, there is often no "right" or "wrong" strategy, only "more profit" or "less profit" than before, and educated guesses about what factors determined success in that market.

* I could be wrong, but I think Neuro is more of an enthusiast with perhaps some paid work. The market segment Canon would cater to in making decisions is more likely professional sports, wildlife or photo-journalism photographers (or companies that employ them and provide the gear). We'll know in a year or two if Canon made the right decision. Remember how many people said similar things about not enough in the 5DIII to upgrade from the 5DII, particularly with a significantly higher price? Given the success of the 5DIII, it appears Canon made the right decisions. Let's see what Canon releases and how the sales go...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 29, 2016)

Interesting how everyone including me rationalizes away unrealistic expectations. For birds, I just wish I'd be getting a few more MPs for cropping. However, I'm coming from a 1D IV that didn't quite equal my 6D IQ to beyond a 1DX that, from viewing my friends 1DX shots equaled/slightly bettered it.

Bottom line, when the dust settles I'm expecting I'll be purchasing and not regretting it relative to 6D IQ. Wishing I had the 6D in hand when using the 1D IV for a still shot was disconcerting.

Jack


----------



## Bennymiata (Jan 29, 2016)

A I do lot of night time events, the red focussing point would be a godsend for me, as would the dpaf for video.
It would mean that I would only need to carry the one camera, and doing 120fps in HD would also be very useful as it would give me some new tricks to use to improve my event video.

Can't wait to try one.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 29, 2016)

kphoto99 said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > Technology companies (and that includes Canon) must keep a pipeline of innovation and meter its release in order to stabilize the R&D to product cycle (only if you want to remain solvent for decades, of course). This means releasing only what your market needs, and very little more.
> ...


I do not know if you know ... But our friend Neuro is not a photojournalist, and he NOT works with photography. He is a "wealthy amateur" who loves the potential of your 1DX for shooting fast-moving subjects, such as their small children.

How many people on earth would consider that "NEED" something more sophisticated than 1DX to photograph their children?


----------



## redpoint (Jan 29, 2016)

d said:


> It's hardly something to worry about, but compared to the 1DX, that (presumably) GPS hump on the prism housing really makes the camera ugly!
> 
> 
> d.



Couldn't agree more - hopefully this is just a rendering. That "hump" looks like a complete after thought - very ugly. Looks aren't everything of course, but I hope they didn't do that on such a beautiful camera. Reminds me, to a lesser degree, of the raised bezel on the iPhone 6 camera lens - which is very un-Appleish.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jan 29, 2016)

Famateur said:


> CanonGuy said:
> 
> 
> > What a joke! Lolz! They had 4 years to make it right and they couldn't even catch up? Rip innovative, rip canon.
> ...



I wouldn't bother "Famateur" this poster has obviously never used a D4/D4s (with Nikon lenses), Canon is already well ahead in most aspects and virtually all aspects that concern me as a wildlife shooter. 
Having tried/used the best that Nikon offer, well let's just say that I am very happy with Canon. The D5/D500 will improve this situation but not change it unless Nikon upgrade and significantly reduce the prices of a number of their lenses.


----------



## kphoto99 (Jan 29, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> kphoto99 said:
> 
> 
> > Famateur said:
> ...



I know exactly what category Neuro fits into. A PJ will very likely replace his 1DX when it wears out and he would buy a 1DX anyways. So making a MarkII is not necessary to make a sale to the PJ. But by not making the MarkII more significant Canon looses the opportunity to make a sale to a "wealthy amateur".
Think of it as a difference in selling hammers vs selling jewellery.


----------



## Tugela (Jan 30, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> applecider said:
> 
> 
> > I also thought that there might be a new processor "digic 7" to handle the 4K and near unlimited raw shooting throughput.
> ...



The encoder stayed the same however. If the new camera uses the encoders used in the DV5 processors, it will be a Digic 7, not 6+.


----------



## H. Jones (Jan 30, 2016)

kphoto99 said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > kphoto99 said:
> ...



The sister newspaper to the one I work for just bought some of their staff Nikon D4s to replace their D4 because the budget came up. They get replaced if they get broken, but there's plenty of procedural upgrades whenever the budget opens up, and having 4-5 year development times works out well for that. That's at least somewhat a good market for Canon I'd say.


----------



## Tugela (Jan 30, 2016)

gsealy said:


> beardsquad said:
> 
> 
> > Why is CFast 2.0 a necessity for 4K? Shouldn't a CF with adequate speeds (1066x Lexar) be able to handle it? I wonder if inclusion of CFast 2.0 is an indicator that there's a serious codec on board.
> ...



CFast is not required for 4K (most 4K cameras use SD cards), but high bit rate codecs do require fast cards. 

The critical criteria for video is sustained write speeds, as opposed to burst write speeds (the parameter typically cited in card specs). Not all cards are created equal, even if they have the same spec.


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 30, 2016)

joejohnbear said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...



Sorry, it was I that mentioned the 1DC which was a mistake, as I meant to write C100.

Of course the 1DX II will be an upgrade over the 1DX but whether it will be enough of an upgrade to justify me shelling out US$ 6,000 is another question.

The 1DX takes amazing stills and is the best I can get right now for sports and the other stills work I do.

I also really like the video the 1DX produces and I can use the same L lenses I use for stills so that is great too. 

But of course the 1DX does not have 4K, DPAF and a few other things.

The question I will be asking myself when the final official specs are out from Canon is whether the stills and video enhancements in the 1DX II justify me buying it. I will also be questioning whether I should sell my current 1DX or keep it. All this will come into my own personal evaluation of whether to get it or not.

My first reaction after seeing these rumoured specs is I may keep my 1DX and use whatever cash I have, to look at a C100 (the C300 is out of my budget I think), XF300, FS5 or something like that. If I do that, I still end up with an amazing stills camera for the sports work I do, but also get another camera for my video work.

I say this because I do not think the rumoured stills side of the 1DX II warrants me to upgrade, and buying that and keeping the 1DX would also be redundant as there is too much overlap on the stills side of both cameras. 

That's why it may be better for me to keep the 1D X and look at spending any money I do have on a more dedicated video camera such as those mentioned, rather than upgrading.

We will see.


----------



## pedro (Jan 30, 2016)

Bennymiata said:


> A I do lot of night time events, the red focussing point would be a godsend for me, as would the dpaf for video.
> It would mean that I would only need to carry the one camera, and doing 120fps in HD would also be very useful as it would give me some new tricks to use to improve my event video.
> 
> Can't wait to try one.



I know, this comment is slightly off topic. I really appreciate the red AF light on my recently purchased 6D. Never was really happy, that my former 5DIII (stolen during an assault last year, insurance fully covered) didn't have that option. AFing is much easier. With respect to the 1DxII, I am looking forward to the official specs next week. Altough, CR was quite right many times in the past. As the 6D is as much as camera I ever need for my stuff, I am looking forward what might trickle down to a follow up body... Recently made an ISO 51200 portrait of one of my sons and in b/w it looked quite like a pushed ISO 3200 photograph back in the filmdays. Some NR was applied of course...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 30, 2016)

pedro said:


> Bennymiata said:
> 
> 
> > A I do lot of night time events, the red focussing point would be a godsend for me, as would the dpaf for video.
> ...



Of course, the 1D X has red-illuminated AF points already. But perhaps the implementation on the MkII will be different. Anyone thinking there will be a return to the 1DIV type of illumination will be disappointed.


----------



## Peer (Jan 30, 2016)

NorbR said:


> Oh, and apparently the 4k 60fps is real. I was among those who didn't believe this rumour. That's a pretty big deal, I would say.



Indeed -- 4k 60fps might be the deal breaker for me... if it's 10bit. 

-- peer


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jan 30, 2016)

jaayres20 said:


> DR - Again it depends on the sensor, but if Canon claims to have better DR and the *D4s only had in the low 13s* and didn't list better DR in their specs then I bet they are about the same too.



High 12s, actually, but I wouldn't characterize that as "only." It has wider DR, for example, than the A7R ii.


----------



## F1since72 (Jan 30, 2016)

Have a look at the back of the body, why is there a LAN-LED, if WiFi is optional?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 30, 2016)

F1since72 said:


> Have a look at the back of the body, why is there a LAN-LED, if WiFi is optional?



Because LAN means LAN, which isn't the same as WLAN. Like the 1D X (which has the same LED indicator), the 1D X II will also have a LAN port.


----------



## pedro (Jan 30, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> pedro said:
> 
> 
> > Bennymiata said:
> ...



Hope not. Didn't ever have an 1DIV. Was it the black AF light version? Canon might be annoying quite some folks by doing so...How come, that they opted for such a road in the 5D3 back in 2012?


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 30, 2016)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > Im having a hard time believing another 61 pt AF system. Ok... All can do f8. That's pretty substantial... But still the same 61?? Didnt the 7D2 come out with 65? Something's fishy here.
> ...



Cuz I'd be a bit surprised if the new flagship didn't at least have 65 points (or a lot more as has been previously rumored several times) like the 7D2. Perhaps they had to make some technical trade off in more number of AF points vs making the existing system of 61 faster/better and all f8. I don't know I'm not technically savvy enough on this. If one of our geniuses here cares to help, I'm all ears.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 30, 2016)

pedro said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > pedro said:
> ...



The challenge is the transmissive LCD. Older cameras, like the 1DIV, had the AF points physically etched on the focus screen, and they could be red-illuminated from an angle that didn't affect metering. The transmissive LCD needs a steeper angle for illumination, which affects the metering sensor. Not an issue for single shots, but an issue with AI Servo where focus and metering are continuous. It was fixed in the 1D X by a firmware update, where the point illumination 'blinks' and I believe the red channel data from the RGB metering sensor is ignored. The 7DII can illuminate in AI Servo, it too has a RGB metering. The 5DIII has a two-layer iFCL metering sensor, and therefore can't selectively ignore red light.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 30, 2016)

Famateur said:


> If the points are all active at F8 and (hopefully) spread out more along the frame, what's to complain about? Sounds pretty great to me...



I wasn't complaining. At all. My initial reaction is merely that the rumored specs seem suspect to me. They may turn out to be 100% correct. Who knows.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 30, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> jaayres20 said:
> 
> 
> > I just read the D5 specs again and they are basically the same camera on paper with some minor differences........
> ...



The video specs (IF accurate) are very appealing. All that's missing now is to find out how good of Codec the camera delivers internally. C-Log would be a very welcomed surprise. I'm a potential buyer of this camera for certain for the rapid fire stills work, but having a really serious video portion as well could even further justify the purchase (instead of renting like I do now). As far the D5, there's nothing there to entice me. The DPAF full time AF in video alone is enough to destroy the D5 video specs.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 30, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Interesting how everyone including me rationalizes away unrealistic expectations. For birds, I just wish I'd be getting a few more MPs for cropping. However, I'm coming from a 1D IV that didn't quite equal my 6D IQ to beyond a 1DX that, from viewing my friends 1DX shots equaled/slightly bettered it.
> 
> Bottom line, when the dust settles I'm expecting I'll be purchasing and not regretting it relative to 6D IQ. Wishing I had the 6D in hand when using the 1D IV for a still shot was disconcerting.
> 
> Jack



Then I wager you'll be real happy with the DX2 if you like your 6D now. Same 20.2MP sensor size but an all new design plus DPAF. I really like my 6D sensor IQ. Better than the 5D3 in certain cases. With all the improvements now, it will be even that much better on the DX2.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 30, 2016)

Tugela said:


> CFast is not required for 4K (most 4K cameras use SD cards), but high bit rate codecs do require fast cards.



Which is why I was a little miffed about CFast 2.0 initially. I didn't expect Canon to lay in enough solid 4K features in this camera to really warrant it. But after the last few days of rumors, I'm starting to see why it's there now. 60p 4k in even a bad codec will sling serious data. I really hope it's a more beefed up than the half-hearted codecs they use in DSLRs now.


----------



## Famateur (Jan 30, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > If the points are all active at F8 and (hopefully) spread out more along the frame, what's to complain about? Sounds pretty great to me...
> ...



Gotcha (and, for the record, you've never come across as a complainer on this forum ). Probably a poor choice of words on my part. Maybe, "Sounds great to me," would have been better.

I agree that it seems a little strange for the flagship, after several years of development, to not have an obvious fork-lift upgrade to the number and distribution of points in the AF system.

It might turn out to be a fork-lift upgrade after all, even with the same number of points, if they really are all F8, spread out to cover significantly more of the frame and with tracking that is even farther ahead of where it is now.

Can't wait for the official release!


----------



## pedro (Jan 30, 2016)

Having looked at the 1DX2 specs over at NL it says: 
Dual DIGIC6 + processor
ISO100-51200 (extended with 409600)
I can imagine that a faster processor and on chip A/D on a new sensor will enhance IQ at ISO 51k quite a bit.
As I do not know how many times a PJ is forced to shoot at these ISOs, I have no idea how IQ looks at the moment in the 1DX. But I think, Canon better deliever solid ISO 51k instead of a zillion ISOs as noisy as an old B-52 

Here's a beta D5 field test (maybe you read it already) where the photographer gets to the verdict: 

_For low resolution usage, magazines and newspapers I find images exposed up to ISO 51200 usable, with still not much noise in the shadows or colors. At ISO 102 400 the color noise starts to be too disturbing in my opinion, but with some noise reduction plugin / software this can be fixed (to some point). Above ISO 51 200 – 102 400 the noise is visible with reduced color quality, sharpness and the overall image quality and I’m not uploading any images at higher ISO value than 102 400. At maximum ISO H5 (= ISO 3 280 000) the image quality is poor, but at least you can see (with a lot of color noise) what you have been shooting._
http://oleliodden.com/photo-gear/field-reviews/beta-test-report-nikon-d5/


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 30, 2016)

pedro said:


> Having looked at the 1DX2 specs over at NL it says:
> Dual DIGIC6 + processor
> ISO100-51200 (extended with 409600)
> I can imagine that a faster processor and on chip A/D on a new sensor will enhance IQ at ISO 51k quite a bit.
> ...



Yes, apparently Nikon has discovered a market for a really noisy $6700 night vision camera I can use at my deer stand.


----------



## applecider (Jan 30, 2016)

PureclassA the Nikon 52k and 102k images were pretty decent, to my eye if canon meets or exceeds this high iso quality the 1DX would be a tempting choice. It's got to be able to focus at those light levels though.

Anticipation is fun. As a US dollar consumer here's hoping for a release before the dollar loses its' strength. There are many really tempting prices right now.


----------



## Orangutan (Jan 30, 2016)

Japan just went negative interest rates -- does that mean Canon will pay us to take gear off their hands?  



applecider said:


> PureclassA the Nikon 52k and 102k images were pretty decent, to my eye if canon meets or exceeds this high iso quality the 1DX would be a tempting choice. It's got to be able to focus at those light levels though.
> 
> Anticipation is fun. *As a US dollar consumer here's hoping for a release before the dollar loses its' strength*. There are many really tempting prices right now.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 30, 2016)

applecider said:


> PureclassA the Nikon 52k and 102k images were pretty decent, to my eye if canon meets or exceeds this high iso quality the 1DX would be a tempting choice. It's got to be able to focus at those light levels though.
> 
> Anticipation is fun. As a US dollar consumer here's hoping for a release before the dollar loses its' strength. There are many really tempting prices right now.



I'll clarify. I was referring to their ISO High modes. Particularly the 7 figure ISOs. They slapped them on there for bragging rights I suppose, because the stuff at 1,000,000 + ISO looks like 20MP of noise. The only thing it's useful for is night surveillance during hunting season. It's not going to produce an image I can realistically expect to sell. I expect that any camera like this should have ISO up to 51k that is at least decently usable in a pinch. That being said, even in my challenging lighting conditions, I've kept the 1DX at 6400. 12800 aint too bad (for what it is) but if Canon can make 12800 look like 6400, then my options for maintaining good balance between IQ and shutter speed needs gets a whole lot easier.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 30, 2016)

Here we are..... The first leaked images of the 1DX2!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 30, 2016)

Where's the cat? ???


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 30, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Where's the cat? ???


In the box......


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 30, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Here we are..... The first leaked images of the 1DX2!



I'm rather disappointed that they didn't upgrade the bellows


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 30, 2016)

I see Canon went with the leather and woodgrain finish, rather than the "industrial" look


----------



## Diltiazem (Jan 30, 2016)

Waiting for some sample images. Tension. Tension.


----------



## Hill Benson (Jan 30, 2016)

Diltiazem said:


> Waiting for some sample images. Tension. Tension.


 For me it will be the most interesting part. I'm not so fussed about the maximum ISO available (I think I have only shot at 12800 at most on my 5DMkIII), but more so the ISO performance up to 12800. If that is anywhere near twice as good as the previous model I would be impressed (assuming that it will be a similar jump for the 5DMkIV also).


----------



## abbebus (Jan 31, 2016)

That d****d thing on top of the pentaprism makes the camera look terribly ugly. Since the EOS-1 (analog) I've always liked the design of Canons top-of-the line cameras, a not so unimportant factor for creative people like photographers.

I really can't believe it, there must be a more clever and estethic way to put a GPS-antenna into a body that large. Are these fake images???

I use a 5D mk III myself, if they put that thing on top of the 5D mk IV too, I promise you I won't upgrade.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 31, 2016)

abbebus said:


> That d****d thing on top of the pentaprism makes the camera look terribly ugly. Since the EOS-1 (analog) I've always liked the design of Canons top-of-the line cameras, a not so unimportant factor for creative people like photographers.
> 
> I really can't believe it, there must be a more clever and estethic way to put a GPS-antenna into a body that large. Are these fake images???
> 
> I use a 5D mk III myself, if they put that thing on top of the 5D mk IV too, I promise you I won't upgrade.



Clearly you are not familiar with the 1DS MkIII, it has been out for quite a while now :


----------



## abbebus (Jan 31, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> abbebus said:
> 
> 
> > That d****d thing on top of the pentaprism makes the camera look terribly ugly. Since the EOS-1 (analog) I've always liked the design of Canons top-of-the line cameras, a not so unimportant factor for creative people like photographers.
> ...



No, I didn't know 1DS mk III had a similar design of the housing for the pentaprism. Although not really as bad looking as the new 1DX mk II. :-\


----------



## Diltiazem (Jan 31, 2016)

abbebus said:


> That d****d thing on top of the pentaprism makes the camera look terribly ugly. Since the EOS-1 (analog) I've always liked the design of Canons top-of-the line cameras, a not so unimportant factor for creative people like photographers.
> 
> I really can't believe it, there must be a more clever and estethic way to put a GPS-antenna into a body that large. Are these fake images???
> 
> I use a 5D mk III myself, if they put that thing on top of the 5D mk IV too, I promise you I won't upgrade.



Put a lens on (bigger is better), and it would look fabulous.


----------



## Diltiazem (Jan 31, 2016)

Hill Benson said:


> Diltiazem said:
> 
> 
> > Waiting for some sample images. Tension. Tension.
> ...



I am expecting less than a stop improvement in high ISO noise.


----------



## Hill Benson (Jan 31, 2016)

Diltiazem said:


> Hill Benson said:
> 
> 
> > Diltiazem said:
> ...



I think that is a more realistic expectation the more I think about it.


----------



## mclaren777 (Jan 31, 2016)

The ISO invariance could easily double in performance.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 31, 2016)

I don't have the experience yet to relate to what relative improvement the 1DX II might offer. If I can possibly help it, I don't shoot the 6D at higher than ISO 1250. If I didn't crop about 2/3 of the frame away on a typical bird photo, I'd go higher, but that's the point where my level of fussiness limits me (I like sharp photos). At the moment I only use DPP but I use it to it's full capability. Do any of you shoot the 6D and 1Dx so that you have a feeling for how the two compare and what I might realistically expect noise-wise from a 1DX II with the same MPs as the 6D.

I know I'd have a fair number more shots if I was able to use ISO 2000 or 2500 based on my history over the last couple years. 

Jack


----------



## tpatana (Jan 31, 2016)

I'll make prediction:

When it's out, two of the most talked test-photos for 1DX2 will be:

-Shot with lens cap on to see if the metering changes when you shine a flashlight at the top LCD

-Severely underexposed shot with +5 stop push on post


Neither one of those will have any effect on real life performance, but people seem to like to talk about those test shots.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 31, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> I don't have the experience yet to relate to what relative improvement the 1DX II might offer. If I can possibly help it, I don't shoot the 6D at higher than ISO 1250. If I didn't crop about 2/3 of the frame away on a typical bird photo, I'd go higher, but that's the point where my level of fussiness limits me (I like sharp photos). At the moment I only use DPP but I use it to it's full capability. Do any of you shoot the 6D and 1Dx so that you have a feeling for how the two compare and what I might realistically expect noise-wise from a 1DX II with the same MPs as the 6D.
> 
> I know I'd have a fair number more shots if I was able to use ISO 2000 or 2500 based on my history over the last couple years.
> 
> Jack



Jack your cropping is killing you, I have seen very good images out of the 1DX at 10,000 iso, but they were uncropped.

If you are going to keep cropping so hard why not download some 5DS files to play with, they are surprisingly good and the AF is very good too.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 31, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have the experience yet to relate to what relative improvement the 1DX II might offer. If I can possibly help it, I don't shoot the 6D at higher than ISO 1250. If I didn't crop about 2/3 of the frame away on a typical bird photo, I'd go higher, but that's the point where my level of fussiness limits me (I like sharp photos). At the moment I only use DPP but I use it to it's full capability. Do any of you shoot the 6D and 1Dx so that you have a feeling for how the two compare and what I might realistically expect noise-wise from a 1DX II with the same MPs as the 6D.
> ...



Of course (My previous 1D II was fine filling the frame at 8MP), but I'm now addicted to a 1D level after using the 1D IV a lot, especially FPS. Can't afford both so it'll be 1DX II. A 600 F4 for more reach (ain't goin to happen, besides it's way too heavy for me). 

Jack


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 31, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have the experience yet to relate to what relative improvement the 1DX II might offer. If I can possibly help it, I don't shoot the 6D at higher than ISO 1250. If I didn't crop about 2/3 of the frame away on a typical bird photo, I'd go higher, but that's the point where my level of fussiness limits me (I like sharp photos). At the moment I only use DPP but I use it to it's full capability. Do any of you shoot the 6D and 1Dx so that you have a feeling for how the two compare and what I might realistically expect noise-wise from a 1DX II with the same MPs as the 6D.
> ...



Here's sample of the 5DS crop capability. And this is a pan shot of 300 mph air racing.



Thom Richard Hot Stuff screen shot 5172 web © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Ryananthony (Jan 31, 2016)

abbebus said:


> That d****d thing on top of the pentaprism makes the camera look terribly ugly. Since the EOS-1 (analog) I've always liked the design of Canons top-of-the line cameras, a not so unimportant factor for creative people like photographers.
> 
> I really can't believe it, there must be a more clever and estethic way to put a GPS-antenna into a body that large. Are these fake images???
> 
> I use a 5D mk III myself, if they put that thing on top of the 5D mk IV too, I promise you I won't upgrade.




That honestly made me laugh. Thank you. If that's what holds you back from a capable camera, feel free to not purchase one.
I don't get what the fuss is about.


----------



## tpatana (Jan 31, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> abbebus said:
> 
> 
> > That d****d thing on top of the pentaprism makes the camera look terribly ugly. Since the EOS-1 (analog) I've always liked the design of Canons top-of-the line cameras, a not so unimportant factor for creative people like photographers.
> ...



Well, it all depends on why you'd buy the camera. If you buy it to look cool and pick up chicks, it must look cool. If you buy it to take pictures, you don't give rat's ass about the looks.

So I guess this thread also shows people from different goals why they need camera.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 31, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



I have no doubt about the 5DS in this regard but it's not rich in 1D features, obviously. If I don't like my 6D FPS would I be thrilled with the 5DS, not sure. Relative to cropping I surely would love it! Higher ISO, not sure.

Jack


----------



## tpatana (Jan 31, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> I have no doubt about the 5DS in this regard but it's not rich in 1D features, obviously. If I don't like my 6D FPS would I be thrilled with the 5DS, not sure. Relative to cropping I surely would love it! Higher ISO, not sure.



Last summer I was at this sports competition, carrying 1DX and 5D3. Mostly shooting with 1DX, and one point when I shot the action for the first time with the 5D3, I wondered why it was slow, that maybe accidentally it was on the medium-High-speed mode (3fps I think?) instead of the high-speed 6fps. But no, it was on 6fps.

After 12fps on 1DX, the 5D3 felt broken.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 31, 2016)

tpatana said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > I have no doubt about the 5DS in this regard but it's not rich in 1D features, obviously. If I don't like my 6D FPS would I be thrilled with the 5DS, not sure. Relative to cropping I surely would love it! Higher ISO, not sure.
> ...



Exactly what happened to me after selling the 1D IV and being pressed back into 6D use. When I didn't have to crop much it was 1D IV all the way. Previously I had stated I liked the smaller camera but I was definitely getting hooked on the larger 1D IV grip too. And now we're talking 14 FPS. I'm not the only one who was hoping 22 or 24 MP, that would have done it for me but I'll take what I can get now because the alternate cameras are not likely to satisfy other than maybe the 5D IV, more waiting, no - I'm reaching the end of my patience. 

Jack


----------



## kirispupis (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm coming from a 5D3 + 7D2 right now, so the new 1Dx2 definitely looks to be a nice upgrade. I'll probably replace the 5D3 in the short run since the 7D2 is still useful somewhat for the crop factor, but in the longer run I'll likely pair it with a 5DsR or perhaps its successor.

The one tidbit I am a bit confused about though is that the first list of specs mentioned that every AF point would work in F8. I no longer see that. Any news whether this is still a rumor?


----------



## tpatana (Jan 31, 2016)

Crosswind said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > If you buy it to look cool and pick up chicks, it must look cool.
> ...



So far only one time I've gotten "is that a lens or are you just happy to see me?" while carrying 70-200, but she's special.

Although I think it works better the other way. Cute lady carrying nice body, it takes at least 10 years off.


----------



## Eldar (Jan 31, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...


Jack, having seen quite a few of your images, I believe it is an easy conclusion that (on your bird shots) you need a fast fps body and a good tele lens. You also need good high ISO performance. I do believe you should be able to push a bit further than what you limit yourself to now. I am clearly not a noise reduction wizard (there are quite a few others on CR), but simple adjustments in Lightroom should give you good results.

To exemplify, since you do lots of birds, this is an ISO 8.000 shot with the 1DX, cropped about 30%, shot with the 600 f4L IS II. It took less than 5 minutes of editing to get to this result. If rumours are correct, we should get another stop with the 1DX II, which means you can get this result at ISO 16.000. 

For focal length, it might be that you should consider the 500 f4L IS II. It is only about 800g heavier than your 300 f2.8L IS II and both cheaper, smaller and lighter than the 600. With the 1DX II, you will apparently get (close to) full AF functionality with your 2xIII extender. Cropping is then much less of an issue.

Going from the 1DIV to a 1DX II will increase your need for cropping and, the number of pixels on your final image will be pretty much same same. Your current 16 MP at 1.3x crop factor is pretty close to 20,2MP at FF. The cheap(er) way out could be to add a 7DII. Then you get your 20MP at 1.6x crop factor and you get 10 fps, but you may still be unhappy with the ISO performance.


----------



## abbebus (Jan 31, 2016)

tpatana said:


> Ryananthony said:
> 
> 
> > abbebus said:
> ...



Haha  maybe I exaggerated a bit there. Of course I buy my camera for taking photos, I have yet to see a camera that impress on chicks 

However, design is important to me when buying a camera, as well as when I'm buying a car, computer, phone... you name it. I'm pretty sure you too are familiar with thinking like that. I'd rather buy a good looking camera then an ugly one.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks Eldar,

If I hadn't bought the 300 and if I'd known good F8 focusing was coming I probably would have considered the 500. However, I love the ease with which I get around with the 300 X2 and really my main complaint is that with the 1D IV I found ISO 800 a little worse than 1250 with the 6D. I've only done noise reduction in DPP so that may factor into this but if the 1DX II would have me shooting at ISO 2500 without much noise I think that would do the trick.

If my plan was to have two new bodies probably the 7D II would have been a choice but it would not replace the 6D with the 11-24 so I think 1DX II is going to be my single camera (with my wife using the 6D). There are some 1D features I like such as exposure linked to spot focus and that lit AF point that Neuro says we won't get in a 1DX II.

Jack


----------



## Diltiazem (Jan 31, 2016)

kirispupis said:


> The one tidbit I am a bit confused about though is that the first list of specs mentioned that every AF point would work in F8. I no longer see that. Any news whether this is still a rumor?



It is still there in Digicame-info. Not sure why CR dropped it.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Jan 31, 2016)

Wow, hats off to Nikon marketing for upping their game and sporting some serious, crApple-style RDF BS like "153 awesome AF points" and "3Million+ righteous ISO" with the requisite DPR praise release articles basically parroting the Nikon marketing department's e-mailed talking points.

- If Canon said the 5D & 5D MkII had "15 AF points (9 selectable)" instead of 9 pts. only you can bet the usual DPR Nikon fanb0is would be all over Canon, frothing at the mouth. But when Nikon announced the D5 having "153 AF points (55 selectable)", suddenly the fanbois are orgasmic in proclaiming it superior to the 1Dx MkII because it would "only have 61 points (ALL selectable)".

- If Canon also included H5: ISO 3280000 on the 1DX MkII these same fanbois would be angry because everybody knows those boosted ISOs are watercolor painting generators.


----------



## whothafunk (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm super stoked about 1Dx2 (if rumors are true) just for the 14FPS, even better AF capabilities and even more clean high ISO. What's not to like. I won't be able to afford it for another 5 years, but 1Dx is getting there.


----------



## pedro (Jan 31, 2016)

whothafunk said:


> I'm super stoked about 1Dx2 (if rumors are true) just for the 14FPS, even better AF capabilities and even more clean high ISO. What's not to like. I won't be able to afford it for another 5 years, but 1Dx is getting there.



I hope for the 1DXII adopters, that their new gear will do flawless ISO 12800 and 25kish, very decent ISO 51200. One doesn't need a zillion of ISOs with fast Canon glass I guess...


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jan 31, 2016)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> weird tirade about the Nikon D5



Does the fact that a user can not select all the AF points make them useless? One must presume that they still function. I don't think many people would want 150 selectable points, I turn off the non-cross type points on my 5D3, for example. But if they are still there doing something useful, eg tracking, the it's fair game to trunpet them.


----------



## Orangutan (Jan 31, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> Mark D5 TEAM II said:
> 
> 
> > _weird tirade about the Nikon D5_
> ...



Good question. Maybe the non-selectable points are inferior in some other way, e.g. less precise or not visible through the viewfinder for composition. If they're just to "assist" tracking then maybe they should be touted with that feature rather than simply counted.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 31, 2016)

I really didn't like Nikon ergonomics. My Nikon camera is gone and never coming back so what do I care about what Nikon has. Virtually everyone has praised the 1DX so I will undoubtedly be thrilled with the 1DX II. 

This childish Nikon-Canon comparison stuff is pointless. OTOH evaluating what Canon has/hasn't done that they should/shouldn't have, makes some sense on a Canon forum. As others have said; don't like Canon in a big way - go to whomever, and let Canon die the economic death that's forecast. At that point you are welcome to ridicule me.  

Jack


----------



## tr573 (Jan 31, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> Mark D5 TEAM II said:
> 
> 
> > weird tirade about the Nikon D5
> ...



It doesn't make them useless, but I think the point is that all these cameras had tracking "points" in between the selectable points before now. Just no company called them af points in their marketing - by this standard, the 7D2 has like 173 af "points" , because every single AF "point" in the 3 large zones is interconnected in a latticework fashion. The only place there isn't coverage is between the 3 zones. Same with the 1DX/5D3/5DS/R af sensor - with the exception of no horizontal coverage where the non cross type columns are. 

Now, it's possible Nikon actually did something different here than what it sounds like on the surface, but until we see the AF sensor or more information about it, it seems like a marketing gimmick on the surface.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Jan 31, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> Mark D5 TEAM II said:
> 
> 
> > weird tirade about the Nikon D5
> ...



Only weird if you didn't get the point.  By this standard the 5D1 & 5D2 had 15 AF points instead of 9 in the marketing brochures, and the 70D & 7D2 would have *~16 Million AF points* (80% of the pixels) in LV & Video. Get it now grasshopper?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 31, 2016)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > Mark D5 TEAM II said:
> ...



1DIII spec lists 19 AF points plus 26 assist points. It was billed as a 19-pt AF system, not a 45-pt AF system. But hey, if deception helps sell cameras...


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jan 31, 2016)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > Mark D5 TEAM II said:
> ...



It was weird not because I didn't get the point but because it was out of place.

The D5 is an action camera, and it's fair to assume that Nikon will tout its tracking ability. AF point count is clearly part of that touting. Whether they should follow canon's convention of listing those on a datasheet which the user can select or either they should follow their own is entirely up to them. At this price point, I don't think many buyers will say "well that one has 3 times the points so I'll buy it instead."

I suspect the D5 will be a good camera, and I suspect the 1Dx2 will be a good camera (for my uses, probably a "better" one given the totality of the canon infrastructure).


----------



## tr573 (Jan 31, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> Mark D5 TEAM II said:
> 
> 
> > 3kramd5 said:
> ...



It's not that they are not following Canons convention - they have made up an entirely new one for this release different from their own past releases as well as everyone else's. So it smells like a marketing trick


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 31, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Mark D5 TEAM II said:
> 
> 
> > 3kramd5 said:
> ...



In a geek way this is kind of interesting, although I actually have too much work to do.....

The 1V was the camera that introduced the AF system to the 1 series (it originated in the EOS3) that worked through to the 1D MkIV, the 1DX/1DC is the only released 1 series DSLR that isn't based on that original 1V AF system. The 1V was sold as a 45 point system and all 45 points were selectable, it took forever to get the one you want too as it was pre joystick. Anyway, the 1D, 1Ds, 1D MkII, 1Ds MkII and 1D MkIIn were all sold as 45 point systems. 

The 1D MkIII and 1Ds MkIII, were both sold as having 19 cross type and 26 assist points, even though it was essentially the same 45 point AF system. The 19 cross type points were the only ones selectable.


The 1D MkIV had essentially the same core AF system as all those previous cameras, that 45 point one, but they reverted to being able to select all 45 of them and called it a 45 point system.

Clearly Canon marketing only lead with, or classify, the AF by the number of points actually selectable. Even if the AF has 45 points if you can only select 19 fo them Canon call it a 19 point system, seems surprising given the hyperbole and over reach so common in marketing nowadays.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 31, 2016)

*Q mo*



3kramd5 said:


> The D5 is an action camera, and it's fair to assume that Nikon will tout its tracking ability. AF point count is clearly part of that touting. Whether they should follow canon's convention of listing those on a datasheet which the user can select or either they should follow their own is entirely up to them. At this price point, I don't think many buyers will say "well that one has 3 times the points so I'll buy it instead."



it's the point. they "invented" some marketing that no-one outside of sony has ever done. such as touting D5's 4K ability. well sort of.

the last time Nikon did such a sneaky thing was with fps with the D3x. you had to actually buy the damned camera to figure out if you used it in it's highest IQ Mode - it slowed down to around 1fps

Considering that Nikon hasn't done much to enable trust with it's customer base, it's some odd maneuvering.

however, they probably got wind of the 1DX Mark II and felt they had to make a splash.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: Q mo*



3kramd5 said:


> The D5 is an action camera, and it's fair to assume that Nikon will tout its tracking ability. AF point count is clearly part of that touting. Whether they should follow canon's convention of listing those on a datasheet which the user can select or either they should follow their own is entirely up to them. At this price point, I don't think many buyers will say "well that one has 3 times the points so I'll buy it instead."



It doesn't matter if it's an action camera, a studio camera, or camera built for shooting the world championships of tiddlywinks on ESPN 17. The market has an established practice of citing AF points. It counts those which are actual user selectable points. Not assist points meant for tracking. There is a difference. It's not a lie for Nikon to make the claim they have of the D5, but it's certainly misleading on the surface.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: Q mo*

Has Nikon ever had a camera with non-selectable points? The D4 and D4s don't appear to from the spec sheets.


----------



## tr573 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: Q mo*



3kramd5 said:


> Has Nikon ever had a camera with non-selectable points? The D4 and D4s don't appear to from the spec sheets.



Nikon doesn't publish the kind of close up photos of the af sensor that canon does so it's hard to say (or I'm bad at finding them) - one would assume that the d4 sensor is laid out as strips like canons are , and not 51 discrete af sensors , which means that they had the same assist 'point' areas between the selectable points, just like canon does. They just didn't market those non selectable areas of the af sensor strips as points before.


----------



## tr573 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: Q mo*



3kramd5 said:


> Has Nikon ever had a camera with non-selectable points? The D4 and D4s don't appear to from the spec sheets.



Additionally , if they didn't have coverage in between the user selectable points before , it would be a big surprise that 3D tracking works as well as it does. You need that coverage for good handoff from one point to another


----------



## tr573 (Jan 31, 2016)

Here's a brief explanation of what I mean

http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/canon-7d-mark-ii/Z-7d2-65ptAF.jpg

That's the 7d mark 2 AF system. Each pair of lines you see on there opposite each other is a PDAF sensor - there's 30 of them total. Those sensors can be working on their own (in the case of single line direction sensors) or in concert with ones going the opposite direction (in the case of cross sensors). In this system, the UI breaks down the 30 PDAF sensors into 65 user selectable "points" , all of which are cross type, and the center is a double cross (that's the diagonal sensors on there)

The distance between the two pieces of each PDAF sensor pair is how sensitive they are - the horizontal and vertical sensors are all f/5.6 sensitive, and the high precision diagonal ones are f/2.8 sensitive (hence why they are spaced so much farther apart)

But looking at the layout, you can see that the AF 'points' you select in the UI actually have contiguous coverage between them, both horizontally and vertically, inside the 3 large zones (left, right and center) because it's not actually 65 discrete sensors on there, it's 30 large ones, which the UI breaks up into points to let you use just a portion of any one of them instead of the whole thing. (or an even smaller portion of them if you use the spot focus mode)

So all that contiguous area between the selectable points, is essentially "assist" points - when you are handing off point to point during tracking, the subject is still covered by the AF sensor and it can still see where it is and how it's moving before it reaches another user selectable point. Which is why I said if Canon counted the same way , they could tout that as a 173 point AF system, because there is over a hundred areas between the user selectable points that are still covered by af sensor. 102 actually, so I guess 167 rather than 173. 

This is what the actual AF coverage area looks like
http://www.gauravmittal.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/Mittal_141217_27-Edit-2.jpg

So that's why a lot of us are suspect of what Nikon is claiming here - it's a very different way of counting AF points.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 31, 2016)

tr573, that was enlightening, thanks.

Jack


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 31, 2016)

17 pages.. 240+ comments.. and 80% of them about the GPS bump


----------



## Alastair Norcross (Jan 31, 2016)

tr573 said:


> Here's a brief explanation of what I mean
> 
> http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/canon-7d-mark-ii/Z-7d2-65ptAF.jpg
> 
> ...


Any idea why Canon left the gaps between the three zones? When I'm using single point plus assist, it annoys me that I don't get a complete surround of assist point with the points at the outer edge of the middle zone, or the inner edges of the outer zones. I've sometimes wondered whether tracking birds, for example, I'd be better off using just one of the three large zones, rather than all 65 points in case the camera loses focus when a bird goes from one zone to the next. One of these days, I should test it. I'm not complaining about the 7DII's AF. In my experience, it's amazingly good. But I've always wondered why Canon left the gaps (albeit small gaps) between the zones.


----------



## arbitrage (Jan 31, 2016)

Alastair Norcross said:


> tr573 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a brief explanation of what I mean
> ...



It was an odd thing on the 7D2, on the 1DX and 5D3 there is a gap but the expansion points cross it so you always have your full square around your selected point.


----------



## tr573 (Jan 31, 2016)

arbitrage said:


> Alastair Norcross said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea why Canon left the gaps between the three zones? When I'm using single point plus assist, it annoys me that I don't get a complete surround of assist point with the points at the outer edge of the middle zone, or the inner edges of the outer zones. I've sometimes wondered whether tracking birds, for example, I'd be better off using just one of the three large zones, rather than all 65 points in case the camera loses focus when a bird goes from one zone to the next. One of these days, I should test it. I'm not complaining about the 7DII's AF. In my experience, it's amazingly good. But I've always wondered why Canon left the gaps (albeit small gaps) between the zones.
> ...



Software wise yeah, they let it include assist from the next zone, but there's still a coverage gap between the zones on that sensor also. As to why, I assume either manufacturing difficulty or expense or both limits how densely you can place the sensors / how long they can be continuously.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 31, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> tr573, that was enlightening, thanks.



Perhaps not so much. 




tr573 said:


> Here's a brief explanation of what I mean
> 
> http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/canon-7d-mark-ii/Z-7d2-65ptAF.jpg
> 
> ...



Actually, no. That's an image of the 7DII's AF _sensor_, not the AF _system_. Another very important component of a phase detect AF system is the array of microlenses overlying the sensor, and those microlenses divide and focus the incoming light onto discrete sections of the AF sensor lines. So, in fact, AF points are actually AF *points*, not the continuous lines you seem to think exist. 

Apologies for raining on the parade.


----------



## tr573 (Jan 31, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > tr573, that was enlightening, thanks.
> ...



glad you are here, because I know you have a ton of knowledge on this. (Your writeup on TDP, and Michael Clark's writeup about the 7D/70D sensor is what made me less confused about this topic, although not less enough since I left something out of this explanation!) 

I found both articles when I was confused about why my 70D would focus on stuff WAY outside the marked "point" in the viewfinder if it had greater contrast. They helped me learn to think about the actual coverage area of the sensor that was assigned to that point by the software (and the coverage of the microlenses) so I would make better choices about where I was placing it. 

It also made me think that taking the spot AF mode out of the 70D is responsible for a good 75% of the "help I upgraded to a 70D and the AF doesn't work" threads I see online.

So my question to you - since the coverage area projected by the microlens array effectively makes the AF point coverage area touch each other on the actual sensor, giving you that continuous coverage I explained poorly, do you see any difference between that and what Nikon is now advertising as 100+ extra 'assist points'? I'm curious to hear your opinion on this.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2016)

I see your point about 'continuous' (contiguous might be a better descriptor). I suspect the D5 simply has smaller microlenses resulting in smaller 'points'. When not in tracking mode, I wonder if it will integrate across several points to achieve focus. 

Nikon can also pack in more points since they all use a less accurate f/5.6 baseline vs. the longer f/4 baseline for many of the 1D X points.


----------



## R1-7D (Feb 1, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> I see your point about 'continuous' (contiguous might be a better descriptor). I suspect the D5 simply has smaller microlenses resulting in smaller 'points'. When not in tracking mode, I wonder if it will integrate across several points to achieve focus.
> 
> Nikon can also pack in more points since they all use a less accurate f/5.6 baseline vs. the longer f/4 baseline for many of the 1D X points.



Sorry to change topics, but you wrote an article on TDP (as mentioned above by tr573)? I'd love it read it. Can I search for it under the same screen name you use here?


----------



## tr573 (Feb 1, 2016)

R1-7D said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I see your point about 'continuous' (contiguous might be a better descriptor). I suspect the D5 simply has smaller microlenses resulting in smaller 'points'. When not in tracking mode, I wonder if it will integrate across several points to achieve focus.
> ...



http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Photography-Tips/canon-eos-dslr-autofocus-explained.aspx

Assumed it's the same neuroanatomist (not exactly a common handle)


----------



## R1-7D (Feb 1, 2016)

tr573 said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Cheers! Neuro sent it to me too. Excellent read.


----------



## gwilson (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks Neuro. I was quite happy with my Canon AE-1's split prism focus system for 34 years after purchasing it in 1977. After 34 years of use I didn't think it owed me anything so I decided to get into digital and to learn about it on the fly. It must have been hard to photograph birds in flight with the split prism focus system.
Thanks for the great explanation of autofocus in Canon EOS DSLRs. It will help in selecting my next DSLR body, perhaps a 1Dx or II.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 1, 2016)

Wow, that was more than worth the read, and free. And now I know where the phrase "the life of Reilly" comes from.  This is shaping up to be a good week.

Jack


----------



## d (Feb 1, 2016)

Just received information from a source of mine deep within Canon HQ...he's been reading this thread with great interest, and thought it might be helpful if he shared with us from where Canon have taken their design cues for this revised version of the 1DX. Also, the designation 'Mark II' was simply a working title for the development period; the final camera will officially be the 1DX Mark T...


d.


----------



## Gnocchi (Feb 1, 2016)

d said:


> Just received information from a source of mine deep within Canon HQ...he's been reading this thread with great interest, and thought it might be helpful if he shared with us from where Canon have taken their design cues for this revised version of the 1DX. Also, the designation 'Mark II' was simply a working title for the development period; the final camera will officially be the 1DX Mark T...
> 
> 
> d.


Pity the fool who picks on this camera..


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 1, 2016)

CR member SereneSpeed found the leaked 1DX Mark II in this thread:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=28966.0

http://procam.com/canon-eos-1d-x-mark-ii-dslr-camera-body-only

At least that is what it seems to be.


----------



## Kwwund (Feb 1, 2016)

To the extent that there is new technology in the 1DX2, how much of it do we expect to trickle down into the next series of EOS camera introductions due this year (5d4, 80D)?


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Feb 2, 2016)

Listen to the FPS music ;D

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=I6JXCsVipcA


----------



## Dick (Feb 2, 2016)

Anti climax. :-\


----------

